# Battersea Power Station, Nine Elms and Vauxhall - redevelopment plans and news



## alef (Nov 6, 2004)

Took this little series in the summer. Since then I've been meaning to go out and re-take a few with better weather but just haven't got around to it. Suppose this is a more honest presentation with the typical "tupperware" sky!

Views of Battersea Power Station


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 7, 2004)

What programme did you use to create the photo album  

I like the one of the train with the London skyline in the background.  

http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/battersea/i.html 

Why would anybody want to take pictures of a power station   

I have the same problem with Sizewell and its golf ball


----------



## alef (Nov 7, 2004)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> What programme did you use to create the photo album



I use Photoshop and manually size each thumbnail for the index page, then I use BBEdit which is a straightforward Mac text editor designed for HTML. Since I'm not an HTML expert I've kept it very simple: used a table with no border to hold the page together including the navigation at the bottom and made one page, duplicated it 11 times, then went through and manually changed the page names and links. 

I've thought about trying to find a programme or script to automate this, but suspect it'd take longer to set up than is worthwhile. BBEdit colour codes the text which makes it easier to read and has buttons for inserting images and links, though I often find it quicker just to type them in.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 7, 2004)

alef said:
			
		

> I use Photoshop and manually size each thumbnail for the index page, then I use BBEdit which is a straightforward Mac text editor designed for HTML.



I want to do another website this winter based on my recent photographs and I was going to use your html code with my images and a bit of text but now have decided to use Jasc media centre part of Paint Shop Pro 7. Anyway have you used Photoimpact 8 or is there anybody on this forum who does. Is it any good or should I just continue with what I know - PSP


----------



## miss minnie (Nov 7, 2004)

i really like the picture of the bowlers - it's a very pleasing composition and has very rich colour, worthy of a competition i'd have thought.  

a lovely set of photos.  

where is this one taken?


----------



## alef (Nov 7, 2004)

stowpirate said:
			
		

> ... Anyway have you used Photoimpact 8 or is there anybody on this forum who does. Is it any good or should I just continue with what I know - PSP



Sorry, no idea. Unless you're dealing with a large scale of photos I think there's a lot to be said for knocking it together in a text editor. Keeping the code short improves download times, also rather satisfying to have made it yourself.




			
				miss minnie said:
			
		

> i really like the picture of the bowlers - it's a very pleasing composition and has very rich colour, worthy of a competition i'd have thought.



Cheers, it's by far my favourite, which is why I put it first  




			
				miss minnie said:
			
		

> where is this one taken?



The last five (except McDonald's) are taken from or in Wandsworth Rd station, the mural is immediately on the right as you enter.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 7, 2004)

Some lovely photos there alef. What I like about Battersea Power Station is that it dominates most of the South London skyline and so there's always plenty of options for different views. You seem to have captured all the good ones!

HERE'S some pics I took back in May.


----------



## Firky (Nov 7, 2004)

http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/iran/architecture.html

Nice, very nice.


----------



## alef (Nov 7, 2004)

Firky said:
			
		

> http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/iran/architecture.html
> 
> Nice, very nice.



Cheers, Skim took half of those. We were lucky enough to visit Iran just before the "war on terrorism" and found it very photogenic. People were incredibly friendly, in fact perhaps a bit too friendly! Think they are starved of tourists and general interaction with the outside world, especially the west. Though it's definitely a relief to visit a country and not see a bloody McDonald's in their city centre.


----------



## oryx (Nov 7, 2004)

I really enjoyed both sets of photos - the Battersea ones & the Iran ones.

I saw something quite poignant recently - I went to the Wandsworth Museum (highly recommended if you live in the area - it's free) & one artefact was a poster from 1983, by Wandsworth Council, saying that the central electricity generating board (?) had given up the site and it was now free for community use! They were asking for ideas. I think it was shortly before Wandsworth Council changed hands from Labour to (aggressively Thatcherite) Tory. 

It made me sad - the Power Station is just down the road from me (I'm very near those modern houses by which alef has taken a picture) and all the time I've been here, since 1984, it's been empty and is now pretty derelict. An attempt was made in the mid-80s to do a similar thing to what Parkview is doing now - with the result that the roof was ripped of, AFAIK the lovely turbine hall was ripped out, & it has suffered from 20 years of neglect & will be very substantially altered for Parkview's project.    So much for community use.


----------



## Firky (Nov 8, 2004)

Tried contacting the national lottery bods?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 8, 2004)

I enjoyed the little trip around Battersea Power Station.  The idea of taking something significant from different viewpoints is a good one.  I liked the poster of a train being followed by a real view of the same kind of train from amost the same viewpoint.

The whole thing reminded me of Hokusai's 36 views of Mount Fuji.  (Guess where my user name comes from)

Hocus Eye


----------



## timebomb (Nov 8, 2004)

alef said:
			
		

> I use Photoshop and manually size each thumbnail for the index page, then I use BBEdit which is a straightforward Mac text editor designed for HTML. Since I'm not an HTML expert I've kept it very simple: used a table with no border to hold the page together including the navigation at the bottom and made one page, duplicated it 11 times, then went through and manually changed the page names and links.
> 
> I've thought about trying to find a programme or script to automate this, but suspect it'd take longer to set up than is worthwhile. BBEdit colour codes the text which makes it easier to read and has buttons for inserting images and links, though I often find it quicker just to type them in.



http://jalbum.net/ has quick, easy and customisable web album freeware.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 8, 2004)

Really good shots mate, you have talent.

As you took some from Wandsworth station- here are two of my first batch from my new Canon 300D (which I am loving) at Tooting station

http://www.pingtiao.org/modules/gallery/New-camera-photos/IMG_0279
http://www.pingtiao.org/modules/gallery/New-camera-photos/IMG_0283
http://www.pingtiao.org/modules/gallery/New-camera-photos/IMG_0288


----------



## alef (Nov 8, 2004)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> The whole thing reminded me of Hokusai's 36 views of Mount Fuji.


Hadn't thought of that, with a few of them I was aiming for more of a "Where's Wally?" book 




			
				timebomb said:
			
		

> http://jalbum.net/ has quick, easy and customisable web album freeware.


Thanks, I'll look into it. Though I've got so used to making my own albums in a text editor that I need a good reason to change.




			
				kropotkin said:
			
		

> Really good shots mate, you have talent.
> 
> As you took some from Wandsworth station- here are two of my first batch from my new Canon 300D (which I am loving) at Tooting station
> 
> ...



Cheers  Of your three pictures I think the first really stands out. The two women become kind of lost in the graffiti mural, the eyes above are spooky, and that pot of flowers is almost totally camouflaged in!


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 8, 2004)

Very interesting pictures. I guess that photographers across the river are working on a London Eye background series. I'd like to see them as well...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 5, 2005)

Pigs might fly, but apparently work is going to start soon (if it has not started already) in order to create _a large shopping, leisure, conference and accommodation complex, due to open in 2009._

I suppose the site wouldn't have been suitable for social housing or anything.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 5, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> I suppose the site wouldn't have been suitable for social housing or anything.



My thoughts exactly. What a fucking waste of land, just when the need for affordable housing is at the top of London's agenda.

But oooh, no. Another retail experience! Greeeeeaaaaaaat.


----------



## oryx (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for providing a great link, Justin. That picture of the Marie Celeste-like messroom is brilliant!

I may be being cynical, but I can see what happened in the 80s (property magnate buys Power Station, starts ripping it about to develop a shrine to capitalism, recession hits, developer goes bust, one of the most magnificent buildings in London is left to rot.....  ) happening again. 

I visited the Wandsworth Museum in Garratt Lane earlier this year & there is a poignant poster in there from the early 80s. I think it's one of the Council's - "Battersea Power Station is now no longer needed by the CEGB & is available for community use....." or words to that effect. I think it dates from 1983, just before I moved here, and it really brought home to me that that is another era......whatever happened to the possibility of "community use"? (Wandsworth Council going from Labour to Thatcherite Tory is probably what).

I can see that such a huge building would be too great a challenge for most community groups but having watched it decay in parallel with the magnificent regeneration of Bankside, I lament it not having been used similarly - it would have made a great museum of London's industrial heritage, for example, or even another art gallery! 

As for social housing - there is a weeny amount of Section 16 (planning gain) social housing on the site (the site is HUGE) within the luxury    riverside apartments, but that is a drop in the ocean & from what I've heard, it is shared ownership only & starts at c. £200,000.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 5, 2005)

Making it social housing in no sense that I can think of (a point I'm well aware you were not oblivious to).


----------



## Phototropic (Jul 5, 2005)

Got the shock of my life (well not quite but let's excuse hyperbole for a min) was watching Monty Python the other day and it had a view over London and there was smoke coming out of Battersea Power Station!

I fucking love the building. I find it absolutly incredible that there was a time when something like that had to be built brick by brick. Really makes you think.

EDIT: Like with all landmarks I definatley agree that they should be open to the many not the few. One of the reasons why I have never warmed to the Gherkin when I might otherwise have done.


----------



## oryx (Jul 5, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> Making it social housing in no sense that I can think of (a point I'm well aware you were not oblivious to).



Wandsworth Council have had run-ins with Ken & the GLA about trying to dodge their planning gain obligations - it is verging on the obscene that schemes like this (which is next to the Power Stn site) will tick their boxes in terms of providing "social" housing for planning gain. I think there may be some housing in the Power Stn site itself but you can bet your last penny that it will be a similar set-up. 


Where *do* all the people come from who can afford such flats?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 5, 2005)

They do important things like clinching deals, owning production companies and facilitating meetings.


----------



## oryx (Jul 5, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> They do important things like clinching deals, owning production companies and facilitating meetings.



Real "key" workers then!!! 

I suspect a huge number are bought & let out at unthinkable rents. 

One thing I have wondered recently, noticing the absolutely phenomenal amount of so-called "luxury" flats built in the last seven or so years, is if there is any housing gain lower down the chain. E.g. fantastically wealthy yup Citykids sell house in Fulham & buy £1m riverside apartment. Less wealthy yups buy house in Fulham, moving from large flat in nobby bit of Clapham. Aspiring middle-manager & partner buy large flat in Clapham, leaving their less large 2-bed flat in, say, Brixton or Balham. Teacher & her partner mortgage themselves to the hilt to buy Brixton/Balham flat, leaving their one-bed council flat. And so on. The "chain" will often be longer & more complicated, but what I mean is that there should, numerically, be more housing available, even if the new stuff is blatantly not affordable.

The reason there isn't is unclear to me: I suspect second homes, the trend towards more people in smaller units, & a transient population in the higher end of the rental market all play a part.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Justin said:
			
		

> Pigs might fly, but apparently work is going to start soon (if it has not started already) in order to create _a large shopping, leisure, conference and accommodation complex, due to open in 2009._
> 
> I suppose the site wouldn't have been suitable for social housing or anything.


Same shit as ever, sadly. I mean, why pay any attention to socio-economic policies when there's a menacing backhander from a decidedly humungous multinational property developer on the cards, eh Tony...? Hmmm?


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice link Justin. 




			
				oryx said:
			
		

> Where *do* all the people come from who can afford such flats?



I got a river taxi from Westminster to Kew last month and had no idea just how many of these luxury riverside appartments there were now. All of them seem to be cut from a similar blueprint too - sort of bridge of a ship look  - really ugly from the outside. 
I heard as well, that many get bought as investments or to rent out.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 6, 2005)

They've beeen promising to regenerate it since I was a kid, I'll believe it when I see it.

Great, great building though, its a shame it wasn't regenerated for the Millenium instead of the bloody Dome.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2005)

dont mean to be pedantic, but I dont think it would make good housing... there would be no windows.


----------



## jæd (Jul 6, 2005)

Not a problem. Then you wouldn't see all the chavs who would live there...


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2005)

Always been fascinated by Battersea's Power Station. I hope it is open to the public before I die, though I would not want to see the predictable and bland restaurants and shops plaguing the place.

Fanstatic pictures on that BBC article. It was almost like one of Ed's photo features on U75.

In fact I'm sure Ed would love to be let loose in there with a camera for a few hours...


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 6, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Great, great building though, its a shame it wasn't regenerated for the Millenium instead of the bloody Dome.



A heretic writes...

Is it really a great building?  I can't make my mind up  

Station A (the 1929 half of the bulding - it only had two chimneys until the 1950s!) has some fine art deco interiors around the control room. 







But given the destruction of the rest of the interior, would they be better understood reassembled in the Science Museum rather than in the middle of a shopping mall?

I agree the chimneys are a landmark, and part of the folk memory of anyone brought up in the last sixty years in south London and those parts of the south of England served by trains to Victoria or Waterloo - for whom it meant there was only ten minutes before arrival in the capital.

It shows how architecture can be used to tame a bloody enormous bit of engineering in distant views.    The architect Giles Gilbert Scott was only brought in because of protests that the building was too large and would be an eyesore for long distances along the river! 

But it certainly isn't on a human scale, and I suspect that seen close up all those millions of bricks will look just as dull as Bankside does.


----------



## girasol (Jul 6, 2005)

Obviously the power station itself wouldn't make great housing material, but there's a huge area around it which would...

As for the power house, I always think of Pink Floyd's Animals album when I see it!   

Couldn't they turn it into a massive, affordable, leisure centre? (or at least some of it?).  If they really gave a shit they'd do that, and also add some other community orientated things to it, like a libray, doctor's surgery, dentist, maybe even some sort of adult education college...

Nah, it'd never happen!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 6, 2005)

They should have used it to house the British Library instead of the red brick monstrosity in St Pancras.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 6, 2005)

The BBC gained access for those wonderful pictures because of the 'story' that a Jobcentre has just opened up on site. Owners Parkview promise 9,000 local jobs, but I can only find two advertised online.

Local toady MP Martin Linton doesn't inspire confidence either, being a lobbyist for Parkview   

I've blooged a little about this with all the links and stuff HERE - scroll down a post or two.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 6, 2005)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Is it really a great building?  I can't make my mind up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 6, 2005)

Um...

Actually it graced Animals.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 6, 2005)

of course...


----------



## Skim (Jul 8, 2005)

So who is reponsible for all the hi-falutin' bullshit posters outside the power station? The ones telling you about the Ideas Generation (whatever the hell that is) and 'motivational' straplines such as "I think, there I can"?

Makes me retch every time I pass it on the bus. Empty, meaningless crap.


----------



## districtline (Jul 8, 2005)

i remember having a few friends coming over from abroad, this was when i was living in london, and they wanted me to take them on a tour of the city. i started at battersea power plant. only unofficiall sightseeing tours like mine start there   

love that building though and living in that tiny room in fulham was worth it when i could go jogging to the gates of battersea park and look at the power plan in the summer evenings.


----------



## Dask (Jul 8, 2005)

I've always wanted to know more about the doomed theme park that was going to be built in the late 80's.

Are there any plans online to illustrate what it could of looked like it it had gone ahead?

I've always had images in my mind of a rollercoaster going round the chimneys.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 8, 2005)

Dask said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to know more about the doomed theme park that was going to be built in the late 80's.
> 
> Are there any plans online to illustrate what it could of looked like it it had gone ahead?
> 
> I've always had images in my mind of a rollercoaster going round the chimneys.



Haven't seen anything visual - but this gives a flavour...




			
				Brian Deer said:
			
		

> ... a syndicate led by one John Broome was given the go-ahead to turn it into a leisure centre and entertainment park. Among the novel features they proposed were electronic golf, a dance floor and gym. There would be a swimming pool, jogging track, weights room and health spa. There were to be cinemas, shops, restaurants and tea rooms. There would be an oceanarium, carousels and Disney-style rides. An all-in ticket, priced £3.50, would admit you to everything.
> 
> Not least among this plan's supporters was the prime minister, Margaret Thatcher, who praised Broome, a leisure entrepreneur, for what she called his "vision". She particularly warmed to his intended "theming" of Battersea, which was meant to turn the great Deco hall of turbo-alternator No 3 into "The World of Dickens" and give a similar adjacent industrial cavern a new "Tudor look". Between the buildings and the river, where once 85,000 tons of coal had been piled, a "Tivoli-style gardens" would be laid out, while the entrance to the station was to get a "Victorian" glass canopy. .


Source:  http://briandeer.com/leisure.htm


----------



## oryx (Jul 8, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> So who is reponsible for all the hi-falutin' bullshit posters outside the power station? The ones telling you about the Ideas Generation (whatever the hell that is) and 'motivational' straplines such as "I think, there I can"?
> 
> Makes me retch every time I pass it on the bus. Empty, meaningless crap.



If you think that's bad, take a look at their website: 

http://www.thepowerstation.co.uk/bps_site_001/

The bit about "location" emphasises that it is next to Kensington & Chelsea. No mention of which bit of Battersea it's in, or of it being in Wandsworth Borough. I thought they were both OK areas myself, but they are obviously far too vulgar and too rough    to be mentioned, lest the gilded potential occupants of this site be frightened away..............


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, some parts of the Wandsworth Road are tastier than others.


----------



## Skim (Jul 8, 2005)

But it's on Battersea Park Road.




			
				oryx said:
			
		

> The bit about "location" emphasises that it is next to Kensington & Chelsea. No mention of which bit of Battersea it's in, or of it being in Wandsworth Borough. I thought they were both OK areas myself, but they are obviously far too vulgar and too rough    to be mentioned, lest the gilded potential occupants of this site be frightened away..............



There's no escaping the huge estates on the other side of the road from the Power Station... wonder what would happen to them should the site be developed?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 8, 2005)

Indeed it is. But you'd want to know what the neighbours were like...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2005)

one reason i can speculate that it has taken so long to reach any sort of agreement on how it will be reused is that in order to reuse the site there will probably be substantial remediation costs involved. for any developer to consider undertaking this along with all the other planning gain costs that wandsworth are going to ask for they ahve ahd to find a scheme that will allow them to buy the site, cover their own build costs and planning gain costs and to still make a profit for themselves. if they didnt they wouldnt be doing it. i dont see a whole long list of public sector bodies lining up to redevelop the site do you?


----------



## oryx (Jul 8, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> There's no escaping the huge estates on the other side of the road from the Power Station... wonder what would happen to them should the site be developed?



I think you mean the Patmore and/or Savona Estate - AFAIK they are too separate from the site (other side of BP Road) to be affected architecturally (?) but socially, I would guess there will probably be an increase in value of flats bought there under the Right to Buy.




			
				Fuzzy said:
			
		

> one reason i can speculate that it has taken so long to reach any sort of agreement on how it will be reused is that in order to reuse the site there will probably be substantial remediation costs involved. for any developer to consider undertaking this along with all the other planning gain costs that wandsworth are going to ask for they ahve ahd to find a scheme that will allow them to buy the site, cover their own build costs and planning gain costs and to still make a profit for themselves. if they didnt they wouldnt be doing it. i dont see a whole long list of public sector bodies lining up to redevelop the site do you?



No, I don't, but there are other parts of London which have been regenerated with a far more inclusive vision - either with publicly accessible and educational or entertainment facilities, like the Tate Modern (formerly another power station just in case anyone didn't know!) or with a mixture of these & social housing (the Greenwich site which includes the Dome    ) or with mainly social housing (Coin Street in Waterloo). These are very loose examples, but show a large regeneration project doesn't have to be as nauseatingly upmarket & exclusive    as this one looks set to be.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 8, 2005)

Was I the only person to think of Terry Gilliam's _Brazil_ when I saw
this rather surreal image from the Parkview website


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny you should say that. In the library we have videos of lectures that we lend out to those undergraduates who were too lazy to get up and watch them first time round. They all have codes (e.g. _OG9_ would be one in the _Obstetrics and Gynaecology_ series) and when a student starts asking for one by the name of the lecturer or the title of the lecture, I ask them to tell me the code. Which always reminds me of the waiter: _"you have to say the number"_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2005)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> one reason i can speculate that it has taken so long to reach any sort of agreement on how it will be reused is that in order to reuse the site there will probably be substantial remediation costs involved. for any developer to consider undertaking this along with all the other planning gain costs that wandsworth are going to ask for they ahve ahd to find a scheme that will allow them to buy the site, cover their own build costs and planning gain costs and to still make a profit for themselves. if they didnt they wouldnt be doing it. i dont see a whole long list of public sector bodies lining up to redevelop the site do you?



A cynic writes.

There were scurrilous (or not, depending on your bent) rumours flying round back in the eighties that the site was being left to rot, the rumours only being reinforced by the lack of any work being done on the site by each new owner.

It would make financial sense as well, of course. let the power station fall down (parts of it are only held up with scaffolding now anyway)  and you've got the whole 21 or so acres (IIRC) to play with, and you can honestly tell EH or whoever it  is who deals with destruction of listed buildings "sorry guv, natural wear and tear/act of g-d, innit?"
The amount of time that has passed also enables an unscrupulous developer to "lose" all those surveys telling him about the scale of contamination of the site rendering parts of it unfit for housing...


----------



## Giles (Jul 9, 2005)

It amazes me how relatively short an operational life-span it had. 

It's such a London icon, but the whole "four chimneys" weren't completed til the 50s and it was shut by 1983.

It would make a brilliant venue for a nightclub. They could call it, errrmmm, let me see, "The Power Station", or something.

Giles..


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 11, 2005)

Here's some guff from the Guardian about wot it's all gonna look like.

Bad: 2,700 car park spaces   
Good: 25m refurb for Battersea Park station, new pedestrian footbridge across the Thames   
Silly: One table restaurants at the top of each chimney..


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 11, 2005)

Curiously enough they are in receipt of an email from my good self about said article.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 11, 2005)

Did you send an email because the article's a fawning critically-devoid puff-piece?

Tell me it's so..


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 11, 2005)

_Dear Guardian

Jonathan Glancey may hail as visionary the plans for Battersea Power Station, but some Londoners may feel a site of thirty acres might have been used for more socially valuable purposes than offices, hotels and an exhibition venue. London is short of none of these, but *is* short of social and affordable housing, of which the Battersea site could have provided a good deal. This might not be as creative as Mr Glancey might like, nor "pull this down-at-heel part of Battersea into the well-heeled economy of the north bank", but it might have had the rather decent effect of providing housing for people who need it. But what is that, compared to "a sensual, subtle office complex", or a walkway with a bar?

Yours_


----------



## Skim (Jul 11, 2005)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Bad: 2,700 car park spaces



Just what traffic-choked (and tube station-less) Battersea needs – a huge car park  

I've no idea how the development could accommodate that many cars, as there's too much traffic in the area already. (It's improved since the congestion charge, though, or certainly has on Battersea Park road around rush hour.)


----------



## girasol (Jul 11, 2005)

first:



			
				Iemanja said:
			
		

> Obviously the power station itself wouldn't make great housing material, but there's a huge area around it which would...
> 
> As for the power house, I always think of Pink Floyd's Animals album when I see it!



then:



			
				corporate_whore said:
			
		

> Wouldn't miss it if it went, tbh. Wish it had graced Pink Floyd's 'Relics' album cover, rather than 'Dark Side..' 'cos that's what it is. IMHO, naturally..



I wonder on how many people's ignore lists I must be in!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 11, 2005)

Rather reminsicent of the famous lyrics to _Live And Let Die_...


----------



## jæd (Jul 11, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Just what traffic-choked (and tube station-less) Battersea needs – a huge car park



Um, how else are people going to get there then...?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 11, 2005)

Battersea Park railway station. (Mind you, if they do it'll be goodbye to my seat on the train to work.)


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Under previous plans, wasn't there meant to be some dedicated shuttle between Victoria, Battersea Pk and Clapham Junction?  Suspect that can't happen now as there isn't enough platform space at Victoria for current services.


----------



## Major Tom (Jul 12, 2005)

Just heard that the chimneys are going to be pulled down as part of the redevelopment.   

They have corroded due to atmospheric salt and salty Thames water that was used to mix the concrete, apparently. And then facsimiles will be built - presumably using at least some of the original material.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 14, 2005)

Hurrah!

_If Glancey had looked beyond the hype and overblown architecture, he would find a deeply unattractive project that has no affordable housing anywhere on the 38-acre site, no decent jobs for local people and no credible public transport strategy, relying instead on 3,000 private car parking spaces and an Arup-designed pedestrian bridge._


----------



## rusalki (Oct 28, 2005)

*Immagination*

I know it is a old topic, but... Battersea Power Station is one of my special places.

Not only for Pink Floyd and the flying pigs - I  love the fact that it is a decaying place, and somehow (even if it is an irrational fantasy) I'd like it to stay as it is - not changed in anything else, solitary and without dull people crawling inside...  Just a place for immagination. Last year I was living in Deeley Road (off Wandsworth Road) and every evening coming back I could see the chimneys emerging from the sky. Please don't think I'm silly, but I felt a sort of estrangement, soft despair and wonder inside. I was the only existing human being.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 28, 2005)

A bit like this?


----------



## rusalki (Oct 28, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> A bit like this?



Yes! I'm new in the forum, so I do not really know what happened before... 
Last year I used to walk down Grosvenor Road untill the Chelsea Bridge -

When I came back in September it was one of the first place to which I went saying Hello... Can you say hello to places, can't you?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, in _Catcher In The Rye_ Holden always wanted to give places a proper "goodbye"...


----------



## rusalki (Oct 28, 2005)

I've never read Salinger... but I agree. Everytime I go back to Italy I say Hello to the mountains (Appennini). 

Here in London - I guess the first and last place I greet is the British Library. 

I like saying Hello! to the Lion and the Unicorn at the gate of Hyde Park...
 (especially the unicorn)


----------



## java1200 (Oct 29, 2005)

.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 6, 2006)

*Sorry to ressurrect an auld thread but...*

I was wondering what was meant to be happening as I often go past it and nothing seems to be going on. 

John Broome: a man knighted for creating a pile of rubble.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Aug 6, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> let the power station fall down (parts of it are only held up with scaffolding now anyway)  and you've got the whole 21 or so acres (IIRC) to play with, and you can honestly tell EH or whoever it  is who deals with destruction of listed buildings "sorry guv, natural wear and tear/act of g-d, innit?"...



Quite a bit of steel temporary works retaining the interior hactually (was the largest facade retantion in Europe), but showing its age now.




			
				ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> The amount of time that has passed also enables an unscrupulous developer to "lose" all those surveys telling him about the scale of contamination of the site rendering parts of it unfit for housing...



I'd hate to hazard a guess at the tonnage of asbestos strip(ped)


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2006)

oryx said:
			
		

> One thing I have wondered recently, noticing the absolutely phenomenal amount of so-called "luxury" flats built in the last seven or so years



I think just about every property developer in the non-HA sector slaps the 'luxury' tag on everything they build. It's been going on for the last 20 years to my knowledge.

When I was studying architecture in the late 1980s, my Building Economics lecturer had a notion that the word 'luxury' when applied to dwellings would become so abused that it would actually be an insult within half a century


----------



## cybertect (Aug 7, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> They should have used it to house the British Library instead of the red brick monstrosity in St Pancras.



Way too late. 

While it was only formally opened in 1998, planning and design of the British Library started in the 1974 with a funding crisis under Thatcher in 1988 helping things out.

I must admit to rather liking it.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 14, 2006)

Last chance to see Battersea Power Station before the redevelopment - pay a fiver for the chinese art show and check out the real work of art!

http://www.serpentinegallery.org/2006/08/china_power_station_part_i_8_o_1.html

Supposedly Due to popular demand, pre booking is essential to ensure entry - might be a blag though.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 14, 2006)

Serpentine Gallery website said:
			
		

> Photography is not permitted



which I suspect has little to do with copyright/intellectual property in the Chinese art works and relates a lot more to the property owners' concern that every second  visitor will be a tweed clad conservationist fogey (not unlike myself ) wanting photographic evidence of the scandalous decline of the building and the failure of Wandsworth Council to take enforcement action against Parkview and the subsequent developers.


----------



## oryx (Oct 14, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Last chance to see Battersea Power Station before the redevelopment - pay a fiver for the chinese art show and check out the real work of art!
> 
> http://www.serpentinegallery.org/2006/08/china_power_station_part_i_8_o_1.html
> 
> Supposedly Due to popular demand, pre booking is essential to ensure entry - might be a blag though.



Definitely want to go to this! Thanks for the link. If I do go I'll report back.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> which I suspect has little to do with copyright/intellectual property in the Chinese art works and relates a lot more to the property owners' concern that every second  visitor will be a tweed clad conservationist fogey (not unlike myself ) wanting photographic evidence of the scandalous decline of the building and the failure of Wandsworth Council to take enforcement action against Parkview and the subsequent developers.


Just got back today - you are allowed to take photos of the building, but not the art.

It was great going inside there - fantastic ghost of a building - really suited to the Chinese art work - if you've ever been to a communist country you'll get the link well.

I cant help but feel that the redevelopment of the Station is going to be a money-pit/white elephant. When you see what state it is in, and how hard its going to be to save what remains... no easy task.

Does anyoen know how it got be in the state it is in now? Its clearly been gutted - how come they stopped at the stage it is at now?

P>S> one oft he exhibits is thousands of apples rotting - worth going towards the end of the run (NOV) when teh apples will really be mush!

Oh, and it was no problem not having pre-booked, even on a sunny sunday, although everyoen had to queue for about half and hour.


----------



## arronsmith (Oct 20, 2006)

I went to visit today - really cool to see it.  Cost me a fiver, but a fiver well spent.

Shitty cameraphone pictures at www.arronsmith.co.uk/pickers/battersea , if anyone is /really/ that interested.

Sadly, they don't let you anywhere near the switchgear, some of which is still present according to one of the people working there.

Didn't think much of the art, but that wasn't why I went, and it doesn't get in the way of the power station at all (because you'd need a /lot/ of art to do that).  The architecture is amazing.  Some really ornate little balconys dotted around, which surprised me.

They even give you bikes to ride around on.

Well worth the fiver.

As an aside, those who enjoyed this would probably appreciate The Wapping Project (Hydraulic Power station (back in the day, high pressure water mains used to power industrial equipment/lifts etc in London, this was one of the pumping station)).  It's now a trendy bar/art gallery, but they've left a lot of the big old machinery there.


----------



## newbie (Oct 20, 2006)

arronsmith said:
			
		

> Sadly, they don't let you anywhere near the switchgear, some of which is still present according to one of the people working there.




Rats, that's a real shame, we saw the control room when it was open years ago during the so-called consultation before they trashed it.  Absolutely fantastic.  

I'm hoping to get there tomorrow, what are the queues like?


----------



## arronsmith (Oct 21, 2006)

I booked on 'tinternet. http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/user?que...nterface=chinapowerstation&REFID=chinatimeout

However, there were no queues for the people that hadn't as far as I could make out.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/hi/picture_gallery/05/uk_battersea_power_station/html/6.stm  - the control room in better days.  Bad ass.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

I say bring back the pig.


----------



## oryx (Oct 27, 2006)

Went to this on Sunday, as I think it may be the last chance to see inside the Power Station before it becomes a huge building site/accessible only to nobs with money/demolished (delete depending on degree of cynicism).

IMHO the art isn't really worth seeing unless you have a penchant for obscure video installations. It is worth the six quid to see inside the Power Station, though it is now well & truly gutted & derelict (or at least all the bits that were open were).  

Niksativa, it got to be in this state because it was acquired in the mid-80s by a property developer who started work on it then went bust (AFAIK). It has been acquired for development again by another property company, earmarked for luxury flats, hotels, retail etc.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2006)

I met this guy the other day that works for a charity called 20th Century Society.  Set up to defend building built in the, surprisingly, in the 20th Century. 

He was saying that the land had been acquired by a Chinese developer called Wang.  Its a 1.5 billion development.  

They had challenged his planning application because his structural engineers had said that the chimneys had to come down and they saw that that might be a sneeky way to get rid of them.

The base of the chimneys have concrete cancer. So they have got him to agree to take two down and repair the base and he cannot take any more down until he has put one back.  Its going to cost 100 million quid to repair them.  Work is due in January.

http://www.riskybuildings.org.uk/docs/13battersea/index.html

If they fuck that up, they will have spoilt London's most recognisable landmarks.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 31, 2006)

All set to go there this afternoon with my camera, not only has the sun gone in but it's only open Thurs to Sunday


----------



## behemoth (Oct 31, 2006)

Sometimes buildings outlive their usefulness. 

Pull it down and build some affordable low rise housing.

I think it is an ugly monstrosity.


----------



## ELO (Oct 31, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> The base of the chimneys have concrete cancer. So they have got him to agree to take two down and repair the base and he cannot take any more down until he has put one back.  Its going to cost 100 million quid to repair them.  Work is due in January.
> 
> .




That is an awful lot of money to spend. I love old buildings, and old houses, but 100 million for a chimney that isn't going to be used?


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 20, 2008)

While I'm having a 'lookee at the new buildings' afternoon, here are the  latest plans for what won't be built on the power station site. 

/cynic

http://arts.guardian.co.uk/art/architecture/story/0,,2286760,00.html


----------



## Belushi (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh FFS thats really shit.


----------



## Dask (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the rollercoaster , and the single table restaurant at the top of one of the towers.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 20, 2008)

Dask said:


> the single table restaurant at the top of one of the towers.


 
Me too - that was the Best Plan Yet


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 20, 2008)

On a serious note, the current owners of Battersea power station has plans to _temporarily_ remove the chimneys to help with doing the place up. 

That is bollocks. Once the chimneys come down, it's a small step before the whole thing comes down. I'd bet you a pound against a pinch of shit that's what's going on.


----------



## corporate whore (Jun 20, 2008)

Reckon it's probably changed hands since then? The one-seat restaurant people wanted to take the chimneys down, this lot seem to have a plan for the building.


----------



## perplexis (Jun 20, 2008)

Blatantly. As soon as they're down there'll be some profound structural reason why "they can't possibly go back up yet"... followed a while later by
"oh, what's that, Battersea Power Station is on fire you say? Too bad we'll never be able to put the stacks back up now, may as well just raze it and build some shitty flats there. You know, like Chelsea Bridge Wharf, that's well classy, sold well, let's do that, yeah, fuck the chimneys!"
lol'ing all the way to back ensues.


----------



## Dask (Jun 20, 2008)

corporate whore said:


> Me too - that was the Best Plan Yet



I wonder have far in advance you'd have to book to get that table? 

"Table for 2 Sir? Please come this way..."


----------



## rennie (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks absolutwely awful. Poor Battersea station.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 20, 2008)

Urgh, that's toss.  What an ugly monstrosity


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2008)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> On a serious note, the current owners of Battersea power station has plans to _temporarily_ remove the chimneys to help with doing the place up.
> 
> That is bollocks. Once the chimneys come down, it's a small step before the whole thing comes down. I'd bet you a pound against a pinch of shit that's what's going on.



The chimneys have 'concrete cancer' and cannot be repaired. Very soon they will have to be demolished for safety reasons. There's nothing to be done.

Similarly, the building itself has been left to deteriorate for 25 years. Itt desperately needs stabilising and restoring, or it too will have to be demolished for safety.

The Big Idea for this scheme is the solar tower and funnel. Everything on the site is covered by an Eden Project style roof, the heated air rushes up the central tower and draws cooler air in from the edges. This creates a natural flow of air throughout the whole site, removing the need for artificial ventilation and much cooling.


----------



## Dask (Jun 20, 2008)

Was there ever any graffiti at the top of one of the towers? I seem to remember seeing some when I was on a train going past. I might have imagined it/remembered incorrectly.


----------



## oryx (Jun 21, 2008)

Dask said:


> Was there ever any graffiti at the top of one of the towers? I seem to remember seeing some when I was on a train going past. I might have imagined it/remembered incorrectly.



I seem to remember it too - I think it was red!

I am very cynical about this. The second attempt to regenerate the Power Station and surrounding area gave the impression it was going full steam ahead, with hoardings promising jobs for local people etc. - load of PR toss that was!

I also agree with those who have expressed concern that the Power Station will be lost to developers after having been appallingly neglected for a quarter of a century.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 21, 2008)

I was told by someone working for this body that works to protect 20th Century buildings, said that its actually not the chimneys that have concrete cancer, its the bases they are sitting on.

The previous owner was quoted something like 100 million quid for them to be held into place and the bases replaced.  Thats a lot of money.  Its an iconic building but it is derelict.  Wouldn't that 100 million be better spent on something more worthwhile than keeping a chimney from falling down?

We have strange priorities?



Crispy said:


> The chimneys have 'concrete cancer' and cannot be repaired. Very soon they will have to be demolished for safety reasons. There's nothing to be done.
> 
> Similarly, the building itself has been left to deteriorate for 25 years. Itt desperately needs stabilising and restoring, or it too will have to be demolished for safety.
> 
> The Big Idea for this scheme is the solar tower and funnel. Everything on the site is covered by an Eden Project style roof, the heated air rushes up the central tower and draws cooler air in from the edges. This creates a natural flow of air throughout the whole site, removing the need for artificial ventilation and much cooling.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 21, 2008)

We had a thread several years ago about Battersea Power Station where quite a few posters arrived at the conclusion that it'd be neglected (not deliberately of course, oh no, most certainly not!) until it was too far gone to preserve, and then the whole site would be cleared and developed.
These latest plans don't reassure me that the above won't still happen.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 21, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> We had a thread several years ago about Battersea Power Station where quite a few posters arrived at the conclusion that it'd be neglected (not deliberately of course, oh no, most certainly not!) until it was too far gone to preserve, and then the whole site would be cleared and developed.
> These latest plans don't reassure me that the above won't still happen.



like the mystery 'fires' so beloved by developers in old hospitals and other similar sites (allegedly of course!)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't believe the story about 'concrete cancer' at Battersea Power Station.  The high alumina cement which is vulnerable to concrete cancer was not brought into use until the 1960's when the desire to speed up building with concrete was urgent.  During the 1930s when Battersea Power Station was built the concrete would have been standard reliable concrete.  That is my guess anyway.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan U said:


> like the mystery 'fires' so beloved by developers in old hospitals and *other similar sites* (allegedly of course!)




*cough - Coldharbour. Though there is a nice new house sat there now, guarded by two very mean rotties.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 22, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I don't believe the story about 'concrete cancer' at Battersea Power Station.  The high alumina cement which is vulnerable to concrete cancer was not brought into use until the 1960's when the desire to speed up building with concrete was urgent.  During the 1930s when Battersea Power Station was built the concrete would have been standard reliable concrete.  That is my guess anyway.



If the Parthenon is still standing after 1600 years I can't buy the concrete cancer line either.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2008)

Dan U said:


> like the mystery 'fires' so beloved by developers in old hospitals and other similar sites (allegedly of course!)



Of course. 

Thing is, it's a massive site that needs to be remediated to some extent. Now a developer will find remediation a lot cheaper and quicker if they don't have a pesky big listed building to worry about too, so the last 20 years of exposing the building's interior to the elements ("accidentally", of course!) is just a little too convenient, isn't it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I don't believe the story about 'concrete cancer' at Battersea Power Station.  The high alumina cement which is vulnerable to concrete cancer was not brought into use until the 1960's when the desire to speed up building with concrete was urgent.  During the 1930s when Battersea Power Station was built the concrete would have been standard reliable concrete.  That is my guess anyway.



In fact the only part of the stacks that should be high alumina would be the internal lining (one of the many formulations of so-called "fire cement" IIRC), which would have to cope with the heat from the waste gases.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2008)

We went along to a rare open day on Saturday at the power station and it was fantastic to finally get up close to this iconic building.







I've no idea how likely it is that the ambitious plans for its regeneration will ever come to fruition, but I like the look of the tower and the idea of having the building generating electricity again is a clever one.






Check out the official site here: http://www.battersea-powerstation.com/


----------



## zenie (Jul 14, 2008)

But no chimneys


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2008)

That'll work


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2008)

There are no chimneys in that picture because the power plant is not in that picture. The chimneys are to the right and are cropped out in that image.


----------



## zenie (Jul 14, 2008)

Crispy said:


> There are no chimneys in that picture because the power plant is not in that picture. The chimneys are to the right and are cropped out in that image.


 
Hmm...so what are they doing with the power plant, and what's that model above got to do with it then?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2008)

But the glass shape (that you can just see behind the tower in this image) was attached to the chimney's in previously posted images. Maybe it's a different concept already . . .


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, hang on, I was wrong:

















Crispy said:


> There are no chimneys in that picture because the power plant is not in that picture. The chimneys are to the right and are cropped out in that image.


Is the right answer!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2008)

Wasn't it the biggest brick construction in the world when it was built?

Wonder how many brickies worked on it and if they knocked it down, how many houses all those bricks could build?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm intrigued by what seems to be a waterway in the foreground of the shot I just posted - isn't that Queenstown Road leading up to Chelsea Bridge?


----------



## Leafster (Jul 14, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> I'm intrigued by what seems to be a waterway in the foreground of the shot I just posted - isn't that Queenstown Road leading up to Chelsea Bridge?


I think Queenstown Road is the other side of the Gasworks that you can see at the bottom right of the photo. I guess it looks like they are planning on putting a new waterway between the gasworks and the new buildings.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2008)

Crispy said:


> There are no chimneys in that picture because the power plant is not in that picture. The chimneys are to the right and are cropped out in that image.


It's part of the same development but was the only pic I could find of the groovy tower (until I post  my own pics up.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2008)

editor said:


> It's part of the same development but was the only pic I could find of the groovy tower (until I post my own pics up.)


 

there were some in the Standard the other week


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> Oh, hang on, I was wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For me, this latest scheme fails in the same way as almost all of the previous ones in that it just doesn't give the existing building enough breathing space. Either in plan, or in terms of the view from the other side of the river. The new tower completely dwarfs what is one of London's most dramatic buildings. I think that Battersea power station is iconic enough that there should be planning restrictions on the height of buildings in its vicinity in the same way as there are for St. Paul's.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 14, 2008)

I think the problem is that the site will be very expensive to develop, due to the repairs needed on the existing power station and contamination of the rest of the site. Also big infrastructure improvements, whether rail or tube. This big cost is what's killed all the previous schemes, and it'll probably kill this one too.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2008)

I notice they're having another open day next Saturday, by the way.

I went when the Serpentine Gallery held that China art thing there a year or two ago, and it was pretty cool to be able to wander around the building.

It would be good to preserve it as a ruin and make the site into parkland, but I realise that someone would obviously have to stump up the £££ for that.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2008)

Actually, I meant Chelsea Bridge Road (is where the waterway appears to be). Perhaps it's just artistic license . . .


----------



## Leafster (Jul 14, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I notice they're having another open day next Saturday, by the way.
> 
> *I went when the Serpentine Gallery held that China art thing there a year or two ago, and it was pretty cool to be able to wander around the building.*
> 
> It would be good to preserve it as a ruin and make the site into parkland, but I realise that someone would obviously have to stump up the £££ for that.


Snap!  It was pity that some of the areas were off-limits though as I wanted a proper nose around.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> Snap!  It was pity that some of the areas were off-limits though as I wanted a proper nose around



same here.
had free bikes to ride about site  
people in hi-res jackets say _were you think your going_ 

Power Station will be in the shadow new buildings


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2008)

Wandering around the site is a very nice way to send an hour or so - they even give you free bottles of water - and there's quite a pleasant walk from Vauxhall tube (but cover your noses when you get to Cringle Street).


















http://www.urban75.org/london/vauxhall-battersea-power-station.html


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 14, 2008)

editor said:


> I like the look of the tower




Sorry, it's another one I can't stand  .  I guess I'm not a towers kinda guy 



> but cover your noses when you get to Cringle Street)



What is at cringle street, just out of interest?


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2008)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> What is at cringle street, just out of interest?


Follow the link I posted.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 14, 2008)

editor said:


> Follow the link I posted.



Sorry, it was lurking at the bottom of your post, and I didn't see it


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone know if there's another open day being planned?


----------



## Onket (Aug 3, 2008)

Onket said:


> Anyone know if there's another open day being planned?



Every Saturday in August apparently!


----------



## suburbia (Aug 4, 2008)

teuchter said:


> The new tower completely dwarfs what is one of London's most dramatic buildings. I think that Battersea power station is iconic enough that there should be planning restrictions on the height of buildings in its vicinity in the same way as there are for St. Paul's.



This.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2008)

The new tower is horrendous....diminshes the original building's impact, isn't particularly sympathetic and worst of all looks like crap.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

Latest:

http://www.building.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=29&storycode=3134861&c=0

Giant chimney to be axed in plans to be submitted for planning next month.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2009)

hmmph. that was a large part of the 'green' credentials
I can't believe anyone's still lending money for projects this size?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not sure that the chimney was a part of the "green" credentials as much as the "green" credentials were an excuse for the chimney.

I'm also surprised that anyone would be lending money for projects this size. Although applying for planning permission doesn't necessarily mean there's any funding in place to build the thing, of course.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2009)

Except the chimney had no function apart from driving the ventilation.

I think the current recession spells the ultimate doom for the power station building.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Except the chimney had no function apart from driving the ventilation.



Oh.
What are the things wrapped around it? I had assumed they were accommodation of some sort.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2009)

I am talking off the top of my head here. Could be wrong


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 27, 2009)

I dunno, surely if they're going for planning permission now (and not spending money on actual construction until the banks start lending in earnest again next year), something that big would take years and years to build. By then the housing market will have recovered enough to make it a goer.

I was walking across Vauxhall Bridge the other day and saw from a distance how huge the power station is compared to the little train that was going past it. It was like watching a very fast worm going past a sleeping dog


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I am talking off the top of my head here.



The most shocking thing I have read on urban75 today.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I dunno, surely if they're going for planning permission now (and not spending money on actual construction until the banks start lending in earnest again next year), something that big would take years and years to build. By then the housing market will have recovered enough to make it a goer.
> 
> I was walking across Vauxhall Bridge the other day and saw from a distance how huge the power station is compared to the little train that was going past it. It was like watching a very fast worm going past a sleeping dog


The photos in the recent link don't give a true sense of its size. I think it's still the largest brick building in Europe so it's a shame to see it crumbling away.


----------



## zenie (Feb 27, 2009)

It's weird that they had this massive redevelopment open month last year, and now it's all being shelved, due to complaints. Did they hold no consultation before letting architects loose? 

Oh well hopefully we'll be able to go again this year


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

zenie said:


> It's weird that they had this massive redevelopment open month last year, and now it's all being shelved, due to complaints. Did they hold no consultation before letting architects loose?
> 
> Oh well hopefully we'll be able to go again this year



From a developer's point of view sometimes it's easier to propose something you know you probably won't get away with, wait for the complaints and then scale it down to something more reasonable in response.

Whereas if you'd proposed that same scaled-down thing to start with, there would still have had complaints and then you'd have to scale it down to something even smaller.

A kind of haggling really.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 27, 2009)

What is it about architects and their phallic symbols?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> What is it about architects and their phallic symbols?



The phallic symbol is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2009)

Big holes in the ground don't sell very well


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2009)

Nasty 
Good job it (like the others) will not get built


----------



## beeboo (Feb 27, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> It was like watching a very fast worm going past a sleeping dog



aww I like that image


----------



## teuchter (Feb 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nasty
> Good job it (like the others) will not get built



Some kind of development is going to have to happen in order for the power station itself to survive though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2009)

teuchter said:


> The phallic symbol is in the eye of the beholder.



Ah. That must be why my eye aches.


----------



## paolo (Feb 28, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Some kind of development is going to have to happen in order for the power station itself to survive though.



Yep. Chimneys are already beyond economic repair now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Yep. Chimneys are already beyond economic repair now.


Wasn't there some talk about replacing the existing chimneys with some kind of lookey-likey replicas at one time?


----------



## paolo (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes - plastic ones


----------



## teuchter (Feb 28, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Yep. Chimneys are already beyond economic repair now.



Is that officially the case now?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2009)

Vinoly's latest redesign...

Big glass chimney has gone and all the new buildings are to remain below "shoulder height" of the power station.







http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11737&mjc=t


----------



## rennie (Jun 17, 2009)

Surely the council ought to get their act together and give permission for something to go up on the site? It looks awful now.


----------



## citydreams (Jun 17, 2009)

I want it to be a freight distribution centre for London.  Served by robots fed on sustainable energy bars.  

It might just happen.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Vinoly's latest redesign...
> 
> Big glass chimney has gone and all the new buildings are to remain below "shoulder height" of the power station.
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=11737&mjc=t



Pretty lame urban design if you ask me


----------



## g force (Jun 17, 2009)

The bits to the far left and rear are really dull and lifeless - the other housing 'blocks' directly to either side of the Power Station building don't look too bad


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2009)

Bear in mind this is just an Outline Planning Application, so the actual design of the buildings is yet to be determined. Only the massing counts at this stage. And the massing demonstrates the massive amount of floorspace that's required to make this site profitable. It's the endless problem. Big site with contaminated ground and poor infrastructure. Big cleanup and infrastructure bill (either new tube or rennovated railway) means lots of floorspace required to get money back. Lots of floorspace means big bulky buildings or towers. Bulk or towers means Planning fail. Now sell the site on for someone else to have a go.


----------



## IMR (Jun 17, 2009)

More yuppie housing yawn

The site should have a permanent funfair on it, like there used to be in Battersea Park. Londoners need a funfair.


----------



## g force (Jun 17, 2009)

Or another annex to the Park full of water features


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 17, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Pretty lame urban design if you ask me



Although still an improvement on the previous design, imo.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2009)

IMR said:


> The site should have a permanent funfair on it, like there used to be in Battersea Park. Londoners need a funfair.



Draw up your business plan and see if you can get the land owners interested in it then...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Draw up your business plan and see if you can get the land owners interested in it then...


I'm still firmly of the opinion that the landowners will be happy to sit on their hands until the fabric of the power station has deteriorated enough that it has become unrepairable, so they can just clear the whole thing.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 17, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm still firmly of the opinion that the landowners will be happy to sit on their hands until the fabric of the power station has deteriorated enough that it has become unrepairable, so they can just clear the whole thing.


I tend to agree.  It may be an iconic landmark but it was built for a specific purpose and re-engineering it for a different one will be difficult. The longer it remains untouched it will continue to decay and only make it more difficult (and uneconomic) to redevelop and strengthen the argument for demolition.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 17, 2009)

The right hand side is finished and occupied. I haven't been around the left side for a long while but there's been work going on on that side for years.

tbh, I struggle caring; all this for four chimney's and a brick frontage?

To state the obvious, power stations aren't unknown in London.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 17, 2009)

The site adjacent to the railway is a seperate concern. Nothing to do with this proposal and not owned by this developer.


----------



## beeboo (Jun 17, 2009)

Crispy said:


> It's the endless problem. Big site with contaminated ground and poor infrastructure. Big cleanup and infrastructure bill (either new tube or rennovated railway) means lots of floorspace required to get money back. Lots of floorspace means big bulky buildings or towers. Bulk or towers means Planning fail. Now sell the site on for someone else to have a go.



Yup


----------



## IMR (Jun 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


> Draw up your business plan and see if you can get the land owners interested in it then...



No, I'd much rather grumble on a bulletin board about it.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 26, 2010)

This area may get redeveloped soon as the U.S. embassy are moving here




Treasury holdings have submitted plans to the council.
http://www.battersea-powerstation.com/#/home




http://www.wandsworth.gov.uk/download/914/nine_elms_wandsworth-regeneration_in_the_heart_of_london
The Northern Line may get extended to here from Kennington. If it goes ahead it will be 20 billion quids and the largest redevelopment in Europe.




The redevelopment schedule is for 2020. With that and Elephant and Castle redevelopment it will make a huge difference to my local area as I'm in Kennington, which is inbetween them.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 27, 2010)

if you'd like a closer look you could go freeze festival
http://www.thefreezefestival.com/


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2010)

Here's the latest set of plans which have just been approved:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/battersea-power-station-redevelopment-plans-get-the-green-light/

Do. Not. Like.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2010)

The developers are practically bankrupt and the power station will still cost too much to restore.
Ain't gonna happen.

I'll say it again - nothing will happen to this site until the power station falls down of its own accord.


----------



## zenie (Nov 12, 2010)

interesting...I enjoyed the open day but was pissed you couldn't go inside.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 12, 2010)

Crispy said:


> The developers are practically bankrupt and the power station will still cost too much to restore.
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I'll say it again - nothing will happen to this site until the power station falls down of its own accord.


 
There could always be a suspicious fire, I suppose.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2010)

There's not much left to burn tbh. It's just a brick shell.


----------



## oryx (Nov 13, 2010)

I just read about this on the BBC website and thought 'Yawn.............here we go again'.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 13, 2010)

Crispy said:


> There's not much left to burn tbh. It's just a brick shell.


 
I beg to differ:

Control room A and B

Interior of Battersea

Some bloke did a beautiful website of 3-d models of the interior based on exploration visits.


----------



## Onket (Nov 13, 2010)

boohoo said:


> I beg to differ:
> 
> Control room A and B
> 
> ...


 
Great link. Cheers.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 14, 2010)

boohoo said:


> I beg to differ:
> 
> Control room A and B
> 
> Interior of Battersea


 
Wow! Some wonderful pics there, boohoo.


----------



## oryx (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a great feature, boohoo - I went there a few years ago for an art exhibition and it looked very like the last two photos in that series - I didn't realise the control rooms were so well-preserved. 

That website looks interesting as well - that's my Sunday afternoon sorted!


----------



## boohoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Some more great shots of the control rooms!!

More images on 28 days later site


----------



## Belushi (Dec 23, 2010)

Boris gave the go ahead for the redevelopment today.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2010)

That story seems to boil down to little more than Boris saying he wants the plans to go ahead.


----------



## paolo (Dec 23, 2010)

The fabric is in a bad way and is getting worse. The chimneys have already been earmarked for plastic replacements. The carcass is in a real state in places and would require alot of fixing up to make a proper shell, or an inner structure would need to be built to avoid a need for a full scale patch up to structural standards.

It's slipping away year by year.

2006, not too long after the control rooms were discovered again...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 23, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Boris gave the go ahead for the redevelopment today.


 It already has planning permission. But the developers have lost all their money in the Irish meltdown. This won't get built. The power station will rot away.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 23, 2010)

Crispy said:


> It already has planning permission. But the developers have lost all their money in the Irish meltdown. This won't get built. The power station will rot away.


It's very sad but I agree. I don't think anything will ever be done to preserve the main structure of the building. I guess it's time to think the unthinkable (for me ) and take it down, recycle as many of the bricks etc and start again.

ETA: Thanks for reposting one of your photos from your Mission to Battersea paolo. It was those photos that got me visiting Urban regularly and inspired me to visit the power station myself.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Dec 24, 2010)

If this power station was anywhere else in the UK it would have been gone years ago. I don't see what is so special about it!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2010)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> If this power station was anywhere else in the UK it would have been gone years ago. I don't see what is so special about it!


 
philistine!


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Dec 24, 2010)

Well growing up in sight of 2 now demolished power stations has probably coloured my view. To me they are functional things, interesting for sure but not art.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2010)

Did those two power stations look like Battersea?


----------



## TylerD (Dec 25, 2010)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> If this power station was anywhere else in the UK it would have been gone years ago. I don't see what is so special about it!


 
You mean apart from it being an art deco masterpiece, right down to the Bugatti switches on its control panels? Last time I visited a power station (Drax), it didn't feature the marble floors and decorated wood features that still survive at Battersea.

Yeah, nothing to see here, move along. 




			
				Oswaldtwistle said:
			
		

> Well growing up in sight of 2 now demolished power stations has probably coloured my view. To me they are functional things, interesting for sure but not art.



Was one of those power stations Whitebirk, by any chance (seeing as Oswaldtwistle is near Blackburn)? I remember it well in my childhood and it was, like you say, purely a functional object. Battersea Power Station was specifically designed not to be an eyesore - they commissioned the guy who designed the red telephone boxes and Liverpool's Anglican Cathedral (the one that actually looks like a cathedral, not "Paddy's Wigwam") for the job.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Dec 25, 2010)

TylerD said:


> Y
> Was one of those power stations Whitebirk, by any chance (seeing as Oswaldtwistle is near Blackburn)? .


 
Nah, I live in Derby. Power stations were Drakelow and Willington. I grew up only a mile or so from Drakelow, and yes, it was a bit weird when it went and I still look for it in the skyline but it's a power station, not a work of art.....


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 25, 2010)

Apparently they used river water to mix cement etc when they were building it, not sure what the science behind this is though the use of this water has meant most of the building the towers particularly are shot to shit


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 16, 2011)

Went to a Battersea meet the other day, not underwritten yet, heres the latest (+ this the 9 elms re-dev seems to be progressing http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/347101-Sarf-of-the-River-Vid-9-Elms-Regeneration?p=11688710#post11688710

All Battersea Power Station Community Forum Members

Following on from the Phase One Design Workshops held here at the Power Station on Monday and Tuesday this week, we are intending to hold a Phase One public exhibition on Friday 13th and Saturday 14th May – details are to be confirmed but make a note of the date for your diaries.

The next Community Forum will be held in the canteen at Battersea Power station on Tuesday 17th May 2011, 6.00 for 6.30pm, please find attached the minutes of the last meeting and forthcoming agenda.

Please contact me or Liz Condon by email or phone 7501 0658 to let us know whether you will be coming on 17th May. This will help with our Security and catering requirements.

Good wishes   

Sarah
Sarah Banham
Associate Director of Development - UK

Treasury Holdings
Battersea Power Station
188 Kirtling Street
Battersea
London
SW8 5BN
Tel:          (+44) 20 7501 0686
Fax:         (+44) 20 7501 0699
Mobile:   (+44) 777 9411 456
E-mail:   sbanham@treasuryholdings.com
Web:       www.battersea-powerstation.com
www.treasuryholdings.com


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 16, 2011)

well, maybe these photos weren't that moody
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/334359-Some-moody-pics-of-Battersea-Power-Station?p=11093677#post11093677


----------



## zenie (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks  I enjoyed going there, will be interested to see what they're up to with Phase one.


----------



## r0bb0 (May 4, 2011)

I recently received an email about this: Battersea Power Station - Phase 1 Public Exhibition. 
This is taking place on Friday 13th May 10am-6pm and Saturday 14th May 10am-4pm in the Consultation Suite at BPS. Pls enter via gate 2 on Kirtling Street. Treasury Holdings would like to hear your comments on how to move the project towards the construction phase. After this plans will be submitted to Wandsworth Council. 

They still have to announce an investment partner


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2011)

It'll be the Qataris http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...d-to-help-save-pound-55bn-battersea-scheme.do


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2011)

More info here now (look under "latest news"). I think I might go and have a look.

http://www.battersea-powerstation.com/




> Following the approval of our Outline Planning Application for the
> redevelopment of the Battersea Power Station site, we are now embarking
> on the detailed design of the first phase of development of about 750
> homes, a hotel and other uses, prior to starting construction in 2012.
> ...



Do we really believe this bit -



> We will shortly begin detailed design work on the Power Station building
> itself, in advance of* beginning to repair the building during 2012*.



?


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 28, 2011)

According to Wandsworth Guardian the Four gas holders which have stood next to Battersea Power Station for decades are to be torn down to make way for new homes, shops and businesses. The huge structures - a familiar feature of the riverside landscape - will be bulldozed after National Grid announced it wanted to press ahead with a major development project.
http://www.wandsworthguardian.co.uk/news/9130324.New_Nine_Elms_development_unveiled/


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 2, 2011)

the latest minutes

Minutes of Battersea Power Station Community Forum
Meeting
Battersea Power Station Community Forum
Date
19.07.11
Time
6.00pm for 6.30pm
Venue
Battersea Power Station
Attendees:
Community Forum:
Harry Cowd (Chair)
David Cook
Steve Diamond
David Evans
Mark Hale
May Hale
Mark Haythorne
Martin Heberden
Brian Inwood
David Lewis
David Micklem
Judith Mitchell
Pat Moran
Haydn Mylchreest
Marlene Price
Judith Roscoe
David Spring
Robert Tipping
Keith Trotter
Chris Yiannakou
Treasury Holdings:
Jeremy Castle
Sarah Banham
Apologies:
Minutes
1.
Chairman’s welcome
Harry Cowd welcomed everyone to the meeting and introduced Keith Trotter who has been
appointed Nine Elms Programme Coordinator by Wandsworth Council. Keith explained to the
BPSCF that he previously worked for Lambeth Council and would be part of a team of three
dedicated to working with the Strategy Board towards the regeneration of the Opportunity Area.
Harry Cowd explained that he now sat on the Community Engagement Advisory Group (CEAG) who
reported into the Vauxhall Nine Elms Battersea (VNEB) Strategy Board and would represent the
views of the Battersea Power Station Community Forum to the CEAG. The CEAG ‘s intention is
understand the local community needs (especially residents on the Patmore, Carey Gardens, and
Savona Estates) and to maximise planning gain for Wandsworth residents. Judith Mitchell asked if
the Robertson Estate could be included.
2.
Planning Update from Jeremy Castle, Planning Director, Treasury Holdings
Section 106
Jeremy was pleased to announce that Wandsworth Council had approved the Section 106
Agreement for signature earlier on today. He explained that the delay had been caused, in the main,
by a schedule relating to the Northern Line Extension. However this had now been agreed and the
Page 2
100 page document should be signed by all 10 parties within 7 to 10 days.
Phase One detailed design
The detailed design on the mainly residential Phase One was progressing well with submission
documents for the Reserved Matters Application being prepared for submission to Wandsworth in
the next few weeks.
VNEB Update
Following on from Keith Trotter’s appointment, the Strategy Board is now looking for a Team
Director, a high calibre regeneration expert.
Jeremy then gave a recent presentation of public realm plans for the Opportunity Area, and
summarised the volume of planning applications either submitted or shortly to be submitted to
Wandsworth by landowners in the Opportunity Area:
•
US Embassy – outline approved, reserved matters expected later this year.
•
Battersea Power Station – outline approved, Phase One detailed design to be submitted
shortly.
•
Tideway Estate (now known as ‘Riverlight’) – approved with construction due to commence in
September.
•
Ballymore – application submitted.
•
New Covent Garden Market – Flower Market site and Entrance site to be residential. Main site
redevelopment for market use.
•
Post Office – application submitted (includes a primary school).
•
Gas Holder site – decommissioning confirmed, development plans being worked up.
Other sites include:
•
Sainsbury’s Wandsworth Road – application submitted
•
Vauxhall Island
•
Vauxhall Square
•
Marco Polo Building – application submitted
So far, a total of 8,500 new homes in the area have been approved or are the subject of a planning
application, which would result in approximately £350 million of developer contributions into the
infrastructure pot.
VNEB Strategy Board
Jeremy explained that many Working Groups had been set up on specific topics to feed back into
the Strategy Board. These groups were made up of a range of stakeholders and experts in their
fields. Jeremy chaired the Utilities Group (including waste, power, water run off etc). Working
Groups cover:
•
Community Engagement
•
Utilities and Wharfs
Page 3
•
Communications – including branding for the Opportunity Area
•
Employment and Training
•
Public Realm
•
Housing and Social Infrastructure – including health and education provision
•
Northern Line Extension – 3 sub groups – Design, Structure and Funding
•
Other Transport
Keith Trotter explained that the Housing and Social Infrastructure Working Group would study each
phase of development and work out demand in terms of social infrastructure such as schools and
health centres.
3.
Community Forum Update
Membership
Sarah Banham reported that the new manager of the Job Shop, Allison Francis, would like to attend
future meetings. Allison also sits on the Employment & Training Working Group. This was agreed by
the Forum.
Exhibition Feedback
Sarah Banham gave members details from the 4
th
exhibition held in May.
•
Total Visitors – 243
•
41% of visitors were from SW8
•
19% of visitors were from SW11
This was a good result as these residents were considered to be most likely to be interested in
Phase One and had been specifically invited.
Results from the Questionnaire were positive and included:
•
In general what is your view of the proposed overall design for Phase One?
-
71% said very good & good.
•
Do you consider our proposal for a new river walkway and riverside park as a benefit for the
local community?
-
95% said very good & good.
•
Would you like to see a range of restaurants and local services within the first phase of the
development?
-
81% said very good & good.
Community Engagement – Education
Sarah Banham reported that she has met with Emma Marks, the Extended Schools Coordinator for
the Battersea Cluster of schools to investigate ways of making the site more accessible to school
children.
An information pack was sent out to the geography teacher at Battersea Park School and it is hoped
Page 4
that a visit can be arranged next term.
A visit by year 6 pupils from the Dominie School (a private school for dyslexic and dyspraxic
children) took place in June as part of their Battersea place project.
An information pack was sent to year 1 pupils at Chesterton primary school to support their mural
project they will be painting on their playground wall. Chesterton has sent the results of some of
their work to Treasury Holdings.
Jeremy Castle will be hosting a visit by The Challenge Network to the Power Station on 20
th
July.
The Challenge Network is a national charity working with 15 and 16 year olds post GCSE inspiring
them to take responsibility in their communities and understand the responsibility of adulthood.
Community Engagement – Other
Recent updates and presentations include:
•
A Presentation to Wandsworth Older People’s Forum at Anchor Church Centre.
•
A presentation to the Battersea Forum, Katherine Low Settlement.
•
Update to Clapham Junction Town Centre Partnership, BAC.
Temporary Park Update
Jeremy Castle explained to the Forum that the planning permission had not yet been granted for the
temporary park between the Power Station and the river. That said, the proposal is connected to
the marketing strategy of Phase One, which is likely to be delayed until Spring 2012 as a result of
the S106 negotiations taking longer than expected, which in turn has delayed the submission of the
Reserved Matters Application for Phase One.
Investor Process
Good progress is being made in this crucial element of getting the project underway. A shortlist of
major international investors are currently considering the project, and Treasury Holdings hopes to
make an announcement in the coming months.
4.
Northern Line Extension Update
Jeremy Castle explained that the period of consultation on the route options for the Northern Line
Extension had been extended to 10
th
August. The NLE team learnt in May this year that some
streets had not received the first consultation leaflet. It was frustrating to have to run the
consultation again but it was the right and proper thing to do.
Good progress is however being made on all NLE work streams, with the Strategy Board meeting
solely to discuss the NLE and all parties confirming that the NLE is the number one strategic priority.
Eric Pickles has recently issued a consultation document about allowing the retention of business
rates, which would help the NLE funding solution


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2012)

Crispy said:


> The developers are practically bankrupt and the power station will still cost too much to restore.
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I'll say it again - nothing will happen to this site until the power station falls down of its own accord.


 
The saga continues - it's up for sale!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-17159188



> Battersea Power Station is being offered for sale on the open market for the first time.
> 
> It is hoped the sale, to be handled by estate agent Knight Frank, will cover the £502m debts accrued by a firm which tried to redevelop the landmark site.
> 
> ...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the thought of a little estate agents' mini pulling up in front of the power station with some potential buyers.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 25, 2012)

Turn it into a big ball pit.... The biggest ever


----------



## Onket (Feb 25, 2012)

It's someone's house in Children of Men, isn't it? Perhaps that's on the cards.


----------



## stethoscope (May 4, 2012)

Just spotted this on the Beeb London feed - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17958598



> *Chelsea make offer to buy Battersea Power Station*
> 
> *Chelsea have made a bid to buy Battersea Power Station and plan to redevelop it into a 60,000 capacity stadium. *
> 
> ...


 
Just be nice to see something constructive come of it before it falls into total disrepair. And preferable than exec apartments.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

Fuck off Chelsea


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

The right sized site for a football ground in the centre of London, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2012)

It's been rumourd for a fair while hasn't it. TBH I kind of hope they get it - at least thay'd actually do it rather than pissing around for another half a decade while the building continues to rot away.


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

The Battersea Blues...

I'm pissed off cos that's near where I was looking to buy, last thing I want is fucking Chelsea next door


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The Battersea Blues...
> 
> I'm pissed off cos that's near where I was looking to buy, last thing I want is fucking Chelsea next door


 
You could just buy the power station before they do?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The Battersea Blues...
> 
> I'm pissed off cos that's near where I was looking to buy, last thing I want is fucking Chelsea next door


 


I used to work on Fulham Broadway - not exactly the nicest place to be on match days...


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

teuchter said:


> You could just buy the power station before they do?


 
I can barely afford a 1 bed flat.. don't think so.


----------



## Onket (May 4, 2012)

I used to live on the street towards the top right corner of this photo-







Never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## London_Calling (May 4, 2012)

I suppose that stadium could be anything from genius to fucking disaster.

I just wish they'd use it for _something_, and pref not a 'shopping experience' or more land fucking mark luxury developments.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like the best bet for the site in a long time. Actual money, sensible use for the building. Bring it on I say.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2012)

What will happen to the old CFC ground? Luxury flats?


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2012)

Kanda said:


> The Battersea Blues...
> 
> I'm pissed off cos that's near where I was looking to buy, last thing I want is fucking Chelsea next door


 
The new American Embassy didnt put you off already?


----------



## Kanda (May 4, 2012)

agricola said:


> The new American Embassy didnt put you off already?


 
That's Vauxhall way. I don't want to live in Nine elms area.


----------



## g force (May 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Sounds like the best bet for the site in a long time. Actual money, sensible use for the building. Bring it on I say.


 
Pretty much my view on it. Developers have been messing about for years on the site and the idea of a shopping centre or yet more bland over-priced flats doesn't appeal. If they want to keep some of the structure and incorporate it into the stadium design it could be a great development, regardless of which club is using it.

And with a name such as Chelsea looking to make it happen, something might actually happen to the site for once.

Isn't the issue with Stamford Bridge that the freehold is owned by a fan consortium, and the club failed to buy it off them last year? The idea being the fans want the club to stay put but all redevelopment plans have come to a dead end. If they do move I wonder if it will cost a developer a fair wedge to even try and get the freehold from the consortium?


----------



## agricola (May 4, 2012)

g force said:


> Isn't the issue with Stamford Bridge that the freehold is owned by a fan consortium, and the club failed to buy it off them last year? The idea being the fans want the club to stay put but all redevelopment plans have come to a dead end. If they do move I wonder if it will cost a developer a fair wedge to even try and get the freehold from the consortium?


 
IIRC it was more that the terms that were offered to the CPO were insulting (and time-limited) rather than that they were determined to stay at Stamford Bridge for the rest of time.  As for getting the freehold off them, if the club have any intelligence at all they should just offer the CPO a swap - hand over the freehold of the old ground in exchange for guaranteed control (under the same conditions as before) of the freehold of the new one.  They will still then be able to sell off Stamford Bridge and wont actually lose anything.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 27, 2012)

the redevelopment is back on the cards according to reports today, have to see how it pans out.
http://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/....article?blocktitle=Daily-News&contentID=3169


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 27, 2012)

place was left to rot, criminal negligence imo! will have to see if the 400mil comes through...
btw I thought the chelsea stadium idea was pretty wank



*The Battersea Power Station redevelopment will start next summer and is expected to be worth £8bn and create 20,000 construction jobs, the government has announced*

It will involve homes, office space, a hotel, retail space, and an extension to the northern line with a new transport hub at the power station. 13,000 permanent jobs are expected to be created, reported sister title_Construction News_.
The project will be delivered by SP Setia, Sime Darby and the Employees Pension fund of Malaysia. Work is expected to begin next summer, with a £400m investment due by September 2012.​


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2014)

One chimney down (and soon to be rebuilt).


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2014)

View from Vauxhall:


----------



## plurker (Dec 8, 2014)

editor said:


> One chimney down (and soon to be rebuilt).
> 
> View attachment 64692



At first glance I thought to myself 'fucking weird clouds, those...'


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2014)

Last week they announced that the developement was to be called malaysia square or some such. Still at least the power station was saved. I would have loved to have lived there but a million for a studio flat thats now back on the market for 1.5n. No chance. I guess i will have to stick with the patmore.


----------



## oryx (Dec 9, 2014)

hash tag said:


> I would have loved to have lived there but a million for a studio flat thats now back on the market for 1.5n. No chance. I guess i will have to stick with the patmore.



In 1984, I moved into a small terraced house in Battersea. It had a fair rent. £92 a month between three of us. People described the area as 'up and coming' but we just liked having a neat, unmodernised, cheap house.

In 1996 (still living there!) I got a redundancy payment and house prices had flatlined. The house next door had gone for £125k so I reckoned if I mortgaged myself upto the hilt and got lodgers, I could maybe buy my house with a bit of a discount as a sitting tenant. I wrote to the landlord and they said no.

Recently I looked at that street on Zoopla and saw that houses there are going for £1million. I could not believe my eyes. Just could not believe it.

I don't feel angry that I missed out on making thousands of squid. I have never intended to make money out of property. When my parents died and I inherited a bit I bought a house with my partner in SE London and am very happy I did. There was no way I could afford anything other than a 1 bed flat in Battersea then.

I do feel angry that former railway workers' cottages are on sale for £1million, though. What chance do ordinary people in that area have of buying a place? Actually, come to think of it, they had little chance in 1984 when I moved there. They have no chance now.

In the time I have known it Battersea has gone from a working class area to a millionaires' playground. In 30 years.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2014)

Are they rebuilding all four chimneys? I drive past it several times a week, and given the time it's taken them to deconstruct that first chimney, it's going to take about 5 years for them to rebuild all four.


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2017)

The developers, Carillon, of the latest version of the future seem to be in trouble with huge losses,  profit warnings, and resignations. The place is like a venus fly-trap for over- ambitious visionary capitalists. It warms the cockles of the my heart.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2017)

You can barely see the power station for all the horrid glass lifestyle apartments they've now surrounded the place with.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 10, 2017)

editor said:


> You can barely see the power station for all the horrid glass lifestyle apartments they've now surrounded the place with.


This ^^

There's a total lack of respect in the architecture of the buildings that surround the power station. They've completely cut off the view of the power station from Chelsea Bridge - you can just see the tops of the four chimneys above the roof-line of the apartment blocks (see the view here). The only place you can get a clear view now is from the north bank of the river. They should be ashamed of what they've done to one of London's most iconic buildings.


----------



## oryx (Jul 10, 2017)

RoyReed said:


> This ^^
> 
> There's a total lack of respect in the architecture of the buildings that surround the power station. They've completely cut off the view of the power station from Chelsea Bridge - you can just see the tops of the four chimneys above the roof-line of the apartment blocks (see the view here). The only place you can get a clear view now is from the north bank of the river. They should be ashamed of what they've done to one of London's most iconic buildings.



Yes, I noticed that the other day - you used to get a lovely view of the Power Station over the tree tops in Battersea Park.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2017)

After years of discussion, failed plans Etc. at least something is being done and it has been saved sighs...
I am surprised that no one has mentioned the chopping of the affordable housing in the developement by nearly 50% (there wasn't much in the first place), but I guess it was no surprise; the good folk who won't live down there don't want affordable housing occupiers down there Mayor of London brands Wandsworth Council ‘shameful’ for decision on affordable homes at Battersea Power Station


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 12, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned the chopping of the affordable housing in the developement by nearly 50%



That's just so fucking standard it's not worth commenting on any more.

(((London)))


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2017)

remember when the first council housing was built some of the reactions to it. It really did have to be forced over the wailing of local bourgoisie in some places. The cunts. One place even payed and built a wall to block of the new estate so they din't have to look at it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2017)

hash tag said:


> After years of discussion, failed plans Etc. at least something is being done and it has been saved sighs...
> I am surprised that no one has mentioned the chopping of the affordable housing in the developement by nearly 50% (there wasn't much in the first place), but I guess it was no surprise; the good folk who won't live down there don't want affordable housing occupiers down there Mayor of London brands Wandsworth Council ‘shameful’ for decision on affordable homes at Battersea Power Station



I like how the definition of "affordable" has stretched higher and higher beyond reach.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 12, 2017)

Well it is called Kuala Lumpur on Thames now to match with Dubai on Thames a bit further downstream at Nine Elms so I suppose we shouldn't be surprised by anything that happens there. Many of the flats that were bought off-plan and still haven't been finished are being sold already for massive profits.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 13, 2017)

The bastards that move in to there won't like it when the protests start happening outside the American Embassy just across the road


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

Look at the state of the area. Luxury everywhere.

















Here's What The Battersea Development Looks Like From Above


----------



## kabbes (Oct 19, 2017)

I miss Donna Ferrentes


----------



## hash tag (Oct 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Look at the state of the area. Luxury everywhere.
> 
> Not quite. Just outta shot of bottom picture is the new American embassy, with nowt, drawbridge and all


----------



## Leafster (Oct 30, 2018)

I must have missed this the first time it was proposed but they are planning on putting a glass lift in one of the chimneys.






More on the current state of play here: Battersea Power Station dusts off plans for chimney-climbing ‘great glass elevator’


----------



## pesh (Oct 30, 2018)

if you come into Victoria from SE London you use the tracks closest to the flats, it always amazes me to think just how much money they’ve paid to live like Elwood Blues.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2018)

Here's how it looked a couple of weeks ago. You can barely see any of the power station from some angles now.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 30, 2018)

BTB you can walk quite close/through the middle of it should you wish. There is a road going through it; is it pump house lane?
The logistics of the construction are amazing. They must have the monopoly of the UK's cranes.
The last time I looked, it did not look like it was going to be ready for a good year or two.
With regards to being able to see it; I suppose we should be grateful it has been saved after all its future has been in doubt for 40 maybe 50 years


----------



## Leafster (Oct 30, 2018)

I've just been re-reading the thread. I went to the same exhibition as oryx and ska invita back in 2006. I wasn't bothered with the artwork, I just wanted to look at the building. 

Here's a few photos of it back in 2006. It was massive close up but once inside you could see just how badly it had decayed. 





















I even tried to sneak a photo of those rotten apples but caught after just one shot.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 30, 2018)

Did you keep a little "souvenir"?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 30, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Did you keep a little "souvenir"?


Although there was plenty of rubble, none of it was accessible, even if I'd thought of it at the time.


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2018)

I only like Chelsea FC twice a season, but it is a crying shame they were not able to use the station as part of their new ground.  It would have been amazing and certainly far better than what it will be now.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2019)

This is interesting;



> Nearly 40 years after it closed down, Battersea Power Station is about to start generating electricity again.
> 
> Although this time, via an underground gas powered plant rather than in the famous power station building itself, which is being turned into an array of expensive homes.
> 
> ...



Battersea Power Station to start generating electricity again


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2019)

I bet the residents will be charged a small fortune for their hot water and heating


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2020)

Here's how it looks now:










						In photos: Battersea Power Station redevelopment – luxury flats, trendy shops and security guards - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Once a vital London power station fuelled by Welsh coal, Battersea Power Station is now undergoing the full luxury redevelopment treatment, offering unaffordable apartments and "world-class bars and restaurants, interspersed with the finest British and global retail brands." We passed the site...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## hash tag (Dec 31, 2020)

It's crap isnt it. Totally lost at the sides as well. But at least it has been saved. I would love to live there.


metalguru said:


> 2 sides of Vauxhall BridgeView attachment 245689View attachment 245690





hash tag said:


> Seems like it's Malaysia as well - I beds starting at £1M   heaven knows what the service charges are like.
> Would have loved to live there  Battersea Power Station Phase 2 launched at double the price of Phase 1


----------



## Leafster (Dec 31, 2020)

hash tag said:


> It's crap isnt it. Totally lost at the sides as well. But at least it has been saved. I would love to live there.


I saw your photos you posted on the walk thread. You're right, one of the reasons it remained an iconic building was that it stood out against the skyline but with all the development around it something has been lost.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2021)

It's very sad that we are losing such an icon, but hey, we move on.
If you can stand it. there is 10 minutes or so at the beginning of this and a further few minutes mid programme in this





						My5
					






					www.channel5.com
				




I am sure they said they are making over a million bricks for the development and all by hand!








						Northcot Brick: The Home of the Master Brickmakers | Handmade Bricks
					

Northcot Brick - Handmade Bricks and machined bricks using traditional coal-fired techniques. Home of the Master Brickmakers, we manufacture Bespoke Bricks, Reclaim Bricks, Cotswold Bricks, Traditional Bricks and Special Bricks.




					www.northcotbrick.co.uk


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It's very sad that we are losing such an icon, but hey, we move on.
> If you can stand it. there is 10 minutes or so at the beginning of this and a further few minutes mid programme in this
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame the programme didn't mention once that despite any restoration, all the views of the power station had been destroyed by the development, with the single exception of the view from the north bank of the river.


----------



## clicker (Jan 8, 2021)

It always looked to me like a huge, flailing mammoth on it's back, legs in the air. The earthy, dirty brick base so massive and solid, but it seemed to heave and breathe. 
The skies are often moody and magnificent at that stretch. They provided a perfect backdrop. I did love that building.
Now it's lost and glassy and clean.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2021)

I can still see the chimneys from my window here in south London though


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 8, 2021)

Some photos of the reconstruction work.




Battersea Power Station by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Battersea Power Station by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Battersea Power Station by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2021)

At some point, I counted over 30 tower cranes and 2 crawlers on site, they have mostly gone now, as has that view in the final picture. Here's a further two recent ones from the road


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2021)

I went inside the site a couple of years back ... the building sites I usually find myself on are a lot smaller. It was quite amazing to see the size of the operation. I didn't get to go into the power station building itself though.

Since then, have done a few walks down there, along that access road that goes through the middle of the site and is visible in the middle of RoyReed's bottom photo, above. You can/could see a fair bit from that road, including peering into the middle of the building itself. Should do another one soon...lockdown walk opportunity.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2021)

Why've they put those glass boxes on top of the power station? They look fucking shit. Better that they'd knocked it down altogether than used it as a drag disguise for yet another lifeless expanse of yuppie storage cubes.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2021)

We peered in just a construction started and even have a tiny bit somewhere  Have been down the access road a few times and don't remember being able to see in anymore. Would love to go into the refurbished control room.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why've they put those glass boxes on top of the power station? They look fucking shit. Better that they'd knocked it down altogether than used it as a drag disguise for yet another lifeless expanse of yuppie storage cubes.


Same as on that Tate Gallery (both buildings designed by Giles Scott)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 8, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Same as on that Tate Gallery (both buildings designed by Giles Scott)



Yeah that's rank as well. It's like, we have this incredible building so let's competely change the proportions, the colour and material palettes by dumping a portakabin on top of it. The 'designers' of this shit probably got paid more than Scott did as well.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah that's rank as well. It's like, we have this incredible building so let's competely change the proportions, the colour and material palettes by dumping a portakabin on top of it. The 'designers' of this shit probably got paid more than Scott did as well.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2021)

Clearly they have quite fancy Portakabins where SpookyFrank comes from.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Should do another one soon...lockdown walk opportunity.


Went down there at the weekend.

I think the crane(s) in front of the PS have gone since I was last there. There is now just what is called the "coaling jetty". I had it in my head that they would be preserved. But are they gone for good?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 18, 2021)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 247803


The only two options aren’t anything-goes or Prince Charles.  It’s okay to think that the past had some beautiful buildings and you’d rather they weren’t messed around with.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The only two options aren’t anything-goes or Prince Charles.  It’s okay to think that the past had some beautiful buildings and you’d rather they weren’t messed around with.


I agree entirely with all of this.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2021)

It's imploding: 



> Few places have seen such turbocharged luxury development as Nine Elms on the London riverside. So why are prices tumbling, investors melting away and promises turning to dust?





The different entrances for the affordable housing (left) and private (right) sections of Embassy Gardens



> The depressing reality of what has happened here becomes all the more stark when you look across the river. Right opposite the power station stands Churchill Gardens, a vast postwar housing estate designed by distinguished architects Powell and Moya, built to house 5,000 people across a 12-hectare site, with several blocks now listed and around half still council-owned. Built by Westminster City Council, it was designed to accommodate a balanced cross-section of society, with the highest standards of housing for all – and not a segregated entrance in sight.











						Penthouses and poor doors: how Europe's 'biggest regeneration project' fell flat
					

The long read: Few places have seen such turbocharged luxury development as Nine Elms on the London riverside. So why are prices tumbling, investors melting away and promises turning to dust?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## oryx (Feb 2, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 252444
> 
> The different entrances for the affordable housing (left) and private (right) sections of Embassy Gardens



Good article.

The double standards with regard to fire safety in the social housing and private entrance areas is, ahem, _interesting_.


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2021)

oryx said:


> Good article.
> 
> The double standards with regard to fire safety in the social housing and private entrance areas is, ahem, _interesting_.





editor said:


> It's imploding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF walking down Nine Elms Lane as I occasionally do, its really striking how cheap a lot of it looks.   No-one has done anything with the road to make it any nicer - trees, wider pavements, resurfacing etc - and the whole ambience of that side is of an airport service road.  I appreciate the developments are probably intended to be viewed whilst walking along the riverside, but you still can't do that to any great extent (as you can along the north bank, or the south as far west as just beyond helicopter tower), and there isn't anything to create any kind of community when lockdown finally lifts anyway.   

Finally for such a long road there is a real lack of shops - theres a reasonably sized Waitrose (which has the most out of proportion spirits aisle I've ever seen), but not much else (at least compared to Vauxhall Cross itself, or Wandsworth Road).


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2021)

I think the general concept is that there's a kind of parallel walking route, a block or two back from the big road. A kind of linear park for some of it. It's not really connected up yet, so hard to see how successful that will be. There will be some additional connections through the railway viaduct to the other side - the viaduct is currently impenetrable for quite a long stretch.

Things may make more sense when you can walk all the way along the river bank in front of the BPS site.

It's a strange area at present... I actually spent a few hours wandering around there last weekend. And it's so utterly different to what was there before... I struggle to picture where I am in the 'old world' version of only ten years ago or so.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2021)

Most of The people who own flats in that area don't want community. They simply want somewhere to stay when they visit London for a few days from China, Russia, Middle East or wherever.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Most of The people who own flats in that area don't want community. They simply want somewhere to stay when they visit London for a few days from China, Russia, Middle East or wherever.



Even if they're full-time residents they can have pretty much everything delivered. People have lived that way in London's wealthiest areas for a long time.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2021)

You can get pretty much anything delivered anywhere in London, I would have thought, provided you can pay for it. Virtually right behind those flats is Carey Gardens and Savonna Estate. Virtually neighbours, totally different demographics.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> You can get pretty much anything delivered anywhere in London, I would have thought, provided you can pay for it.



True enough. There seems to have been a big expansion in recent years in London of the comfortable anonymous flat-dwelling way of life which used to be found in more central areas.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2021)

"big expansion". Never mind the power station/,embassy, There has been explosion in Battersea generally. The building of flats is never ending. The Winstanley is currenly undergoing massive transformation & expansion.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> "big expansion". Never mind the power station/,embassy, There has been explosion in Battersea generally. The building of flats is never ending. The Winstanley is currenly undergoing massive transformation & expansion.



You just want me to write 'true enough' again don't you?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 3, 2021)

No. You can say whatever you like - free boards, free country, freedom of speech, but if you must.....What is going on around here is
"epic"? not necessarily not good, positively bad.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> No. You can say whatever you like - free boards, free country, freedom of speech, but if you must.....What is going on around here is
> "epic"? not necessarily not good, positively bad.



I never described those developments as epic. In fact, the search function confirms that I've never used that word all, which is a relief. I don't like this transformation either.


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2021)

Good article indeed. Thoroughly deppressing read, though I could not help smiling from one ear to another when I was reading the bit about slow sales and falling prices for the wanker flats.

It's not difficult to see why they might be struggling to flog £11m penthouses in Wandsworth. As the Chinese guy quoted in the article suggested himself, If I were a wealthy foreigner and had the kind of money required to buy one of those uber-luxury flats in the first place as a London pad, I certainly would seek to buy one at a more 'regal' area than Nine Elms or Vauxhall. If you want to impress your pals, navigating the six-lane, graffti-covered gyratory to arrive at the bulding doesn't quite have the same pull as the Outer Circle road around Regent's Park


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

Look at this wealth-flaunting monstrosity. Tiny studio flat from £800,000.





> "Earn 4% guaranteed returns" with the Versace-branded London Damac Tower
> 
> Rising 50 storeys, the ultra-modern DAMAC Tower will stand out as a new icon on the London city skyline. Stone, terracotta and glass come together in a fresh and distinctive world-class design to create an inspiration in luxury living, inside and out. The unique and balanced architectural composition has been carefully crafted to create impressive views from every aspect of the building.








						DAMAC Tower London Nine Elms Prices & Amenities - DAMAC UK
					

DAMAC Tower is London’s first fashion-branded high rise Versace Apartments with fashion-statement homes. Take a sneak peek into this Versace tower now!




					damactower.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Feb 24, 2021)

You do know that studios are going for a million + in the power station. 
I imagine the service charges will not be inconsiderable


----------



## kabbes (Feb 24, 2021)

I’d love to know the terms and conditions of that “guaranteed” 4% return.


----------



## dtb (Mar 5, 2021)

Ghost towers all over Battersea.  If you walk along the river during the evening you can notice that most of these new tower blocks are maybe 30% occupied.
Wandsworth council has a massive surplus of funds from all the council tax they receive from these empty apartments.  No need to plan for and build extra amenities as there isn't any extra demand for them.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2021)

From this morning's walk over the far side


----------



## agricola (Mar 9, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’d love to know the terms and conditions of that “guaranteed” 4% return.



Sadly, I think the guarantee is worth as much as their insistence that DAMAC Tower is "t_hree minutes to Victoria, three minutes to Vauxhall Station, five minutes to Waterloo_", and their insistence that Eton is a London landmark that you will live close to is.

I should however say that the view from the show-flat is magnificent if you like trains.


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> From this morning's walk over the far side
> View attachment 257582View attachment 257583


It's good to see the powers that be are keen to ensure iconic Grade II listed buildings in London can be seen unobstructed in all their glory. Why, you can see the chimneys so clearly still!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> It's good to see the powers that be are keen to ensure iconic Grade II listed buildings in London can be seen unobstructed in all their glory. Why, you can see the chimneys so clearly still!


I can't even see one of them from home anymore


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I’d love to know the terms and conditions of that “guaranteed” 4% return.



*not guaranteed.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 12, 2021)

Been wanting to get down to check whats happened in the area when things allow again, even though I just know I'll feel the same as I did when I popped by Coal Drop Yard just before lockdown and yearned for a night at Bagleys again! I bet Nine Elms Lane is unrecogniseable (RIP Club Colloseum!).


----------



## hash tag (Mar 20, 2021)

You can still see the old girl from the road, if you twist, stretch, crane your neck, stand on top toes


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2021)

How much for a view from a tower? Battersea Power Station: Interactive image provides chimney preview


----------



## teuchter (Mar 29, 2021)

I had been wondering what had happened to the cranes too -


----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2021)

We took a walk down the Wandsworth Road to Vauxhall earlier...Christ it's high and ugly.
Power station from the East


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2021)

Opening soon then, but only to a select few of course Lone swimmer tests Sky Pool ahead of official launch next month


----------



## Cerv (Apr 24, 2021)

no lane markings? it's like they don't want people to actually use the pool.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2021)

It may not be quite finished yet; it's not officially open yet.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Opening soon then, but only to a select few of course Lone swimmer tests Sky Pool ahead of official launch next month


The irony of this pool is that the flats are so expensive and in central London that you wonder if anyone will actually really live there. The pool will function as a desirable asset devoid of its function.

(it is pretty wow, I visited a few months ago, it’s opposite the US embassy)


----------



## Cerv (Apr 27, 2021)

the pool will function as allowing the architects to boast that they did this thing no-one had done before. and that's what really matters.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)

If you have the money, this could be magnifcient, that is if you don't mind the high buildings either side and the noise of helicopters
from the neighbouring heliport








						Super rare private dock for sale in Battersea with permission for floating home
					

With over 980 years left on the lease, this private dock in Battersea is calling out for a houseboat fan or river commuter with deep pockets.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 28, 2021)

First of a series of five articles on BPS:









						Battersea Power Station – A Life in Five Acts
					

In a new departure for the Society, Helen Bowman offers members a five-part trek through the life and times of Battersea Power Station, starting with the development of coal-generated electricity f…




					artdecosociety.uk


----------



## hash tag (May 29, 2021)

From top of a bus in opposite directions


----------



## hash tag (Jun 8, 2021)

Showing the extent of the horror show


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

Seriously, how the fuck was an iconic London landmark and listed building ever allowed to be encased by housing developments and literally hidden from view from at least three sides?

It’s particularly painful from the other side of the river, when it had been shown in all its glory since it came to existence, but has disappeared completely other than the chimneys. For a country that usually has exemplary laws governing heritage buildings and safeguarding the preexisting  views of them, I can’t believe this was given the go-ahead.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 9, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> First of a series of five articles on BPS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The final article is now online: Battersea Power Station Part 5 – Afterlife


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Seriously, how the fuck was an iconic London landmark and listed building ever allowed to be encased by housing developments and literally hidden from view from at least three sides?


A mixture of financial and planning pressure. The overall development has two high built-in fixed costs: Repairing and cleaning the site of industrial waste, and stabilising and refurbishing the power station. This requires a certain m² of commercial floorspace to cover the cost.

The previous scheme for the site by Rafael Vinoly had a 300m tower that would contain a large amount of this commercial space (while also working as a "solar chimney" to provide natural ventialtion to the buildings below. As a result, the power station itself was not as crowded, and there was a mixture of densities and heights.









						Battersea Power Station redevelopment by Rafael Viñoly Architects | Dezeen
					

Architect Rafael Viñoly has unveiled plans for the redevelopment of Battersea Power Station in London. The proposal, for developer Treasury Holdings, includes a 300 metre high tower and an "Eco-Dome". Here's some more info from the developer: -- Battersea Power Station is reborn! Real Estate...




					www.dezeen.com
				




 

That plan was refused on the basis of the tall tower, so they went back with a revised scheme that packed all the same m² into a load of "groundscrapers" of uniform density.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is near the American Embassy in Nine Elms. A major road is closed as a 69 year old man protests from the end of the jib of a crane   You searched for - 999live.co.uk


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 15, 2021)

Private Eye's take on the hanging swimming pool


----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2021)

Another angle


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Seriously, how the fuck was an iconic London landmark and listed building ever allowed to be encased by housing developments and literally hidden from view from at least three sides?
> 
> It’s particularly painful from the other side of the river, when it had been shown in all its glory since it came to existence, but has disappeared completely other than the chimneys. For a country that usually has exemplary laws governing heritage buildings and safeguarding the preexisting  views of them, I can’t believe this was given the go-ahead.


It hasn't disappeared, seen from the other side of the river, other than behind scaffolding. When that comes down, the river side of it will be fully in view.


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It hasn't disappeared, seen from the other side of the river, other than behind scaffolding. When that comes down, the river side of it will be fully in view.


I guess you are right when one remains on the north bank of the river (and then you  only get to see the (short) north side of the building), but sure as hell the glorious view of it as you crossed Chelsea Bridge has been completely lost, other than part of the chimneys. There is now a Great Wall of apartment blocks that pretty much block the view of the long side of the building that faces Battersea Park all along Queenstown Rd from the bridge to the roundabout.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Opening soon then, but only to a select few of course Lone swimmer tests Sky Pool ahead of official launch next month
> 
> View attachment 264483


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

As seen from the top of the daft The Mound in Marble Arch:


----------



## teuchter (Sep 29, 2021)

The east side of the power station building is now largely uncovered. Pictures from a few days ago.


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 30, 2021)

That double row of portacabins on the roof look worse every time I see them.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 6, 2021)

I had a couple of hours to kill in central London this afternoon so I thought I'd take a trip on the Northern Line to look at the new Battersea Powerstation station.

Nine Elms is this weird futeristic dystopian hell hole that I couldn't wait to get out of. Everything looked green and biege, I pass it every time I get the train from Victoria to see my family but up close it's just 😞


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> I had a couple of hours to kill in central London this afternoon so I thought I'd take a trip on the Northern Line to look at the new Battersea Powerstation station.
> 
> Nine Elms is this weird futeristic dystopian hell hole that I couldn't wait to get out of. Everything looked green and biege, I pass it every time I get the train from Victoria to see my family but up close it's just 😞


I hope you took time out to visit that embassy and the pool behind it 😁


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2021)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> Nine Elms is this weird futeristic dystopian hell hole that I couldn't wait to get out of.


Big brother is watching you


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Big brother is watching you
> 
> View attachment 295742


It really is, especially in the area of the embassy


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Crispy (Nov 19, 2021)

Frank Gehry is a hack, redeemed only by expensive materials on his "good" buildings.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice to see smoke* coming out of one of the chimneys at Battersea Power Station - just like the old days!





*Yes, I know it's probably only steam.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)

Sorry about duplicates. 🙄


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2022)

They're restored the control room and it looks magnificent













						Battersea Power Station’s restored control room revealed
					

The first photos of the restored Control Room A at Battersea Power Station have been released, showing the long banks of dials and electromechanical switches that used to be a hive of activity when the power station was still active.



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jun 29, 2022)

It will probably cost an arm and a leg to visit probably. It would cost considerably more than that to think about living there and the power station has virtually been
lost amongst all the shit there. But, thats the price for keeping it.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 4, 2022)

This is the disappearing view of the power station from the end of my road.


April 2018


November 2021


July 2022


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2022)

From the opposite direction just minutes ago (sorry Roy)


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2022)

Councillors with principles 
BBC News - Battersea Power Station: Councillors refuse to attend opening








						Battersea Power Station: Councillors refuse to attend opening
					

The redeveloped Grade II-listed building is set to open to the public on 14 October.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2022)

The row hits BBC news ahead of Fridays opening. I for one, will not be there.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 14, 2022)

BBC article on BPS: Battersea Power Station opens after decades of decay

The final summing up: "What they have done is spiritually desolate."


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2022)

Well I couldn't help myself


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Well I couldn't help myself


thoughts?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 15, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Well I couldn't help myself
> View attachment 347290


oh, a Starbucks...how wonderful 

I guess being turned into a 2nd rate shopping precinct was inevitable..probably better than being knocked down completely, which seemed likely at one stage.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2022)

What's open so far is basically a shopping centre. But there's a large chunk (the middle section, and the upper levels) that are still closed off. So we're not really seeing the finished thing yet.

Don't think there's much point me going on about whether it should have been something else, or whether there should be more affordable housing, or whatever. Those arguments have all already been had.

First time to approach it from the south. There's a kind of canyon-like pedestrian street that runs towards the big central entrance on the south side. This street is also not complete - I guess it will run to Battersea Park Rd eventually? It goes between the various new housing blocks including the Frank Gehry ones. There's been quite a lot of criticism (probably including from me in the past) about how much stuff - high rise housing blocks mainly - has been packed around the building, such that it is quite hemmed in on three sides (two sides at the moment - blocks to the eastern side are yet to be built up). Actually in reality I think I'm ok with this though. In fact I quite enjoyed the approach along the canyon - you get glimpses of the power station as you go along; it somehow emphasises its size, and it's only when you're quite close you see the whole thing and it has some impact. A lot of people are snooty about the Gehry blocks but I don't mind these either; I think they set off the severe brickwork of the power station quite well. I don't know what they are like inside of course, or how they will weather. Most of the other blocks are fairly boring (but I'm also kind of OK with the ones that are pretty much just a glass wall to the west, inbetween the PS and the railway tracks).

Inside ... once you've accepted it's a shopping centre - I didn't have really strong feelings either way. I didn't hate it, I wasn't absolutely amazed by it. It's perhaps kind of what I'd have expected. Bits of the restored original building are visible; they in themselves are very nice. Could argue about whether there's too much intervention from new elements. There has to be some new stuff if you're not going to just have an empty shell. The west turbine hall is the nicer one. It's the one in the photos above. Unlike in Tate Modern, it's not been left essentially empty - those walkways have been put in along all sides - so you lose some of the sense of the vertical space. it's a shame the big pillaster columns get interrupted by walkways for example. But... having decided that's what's going to happen, it's not been done in a terrible way.

It reminded me a bit of a building I saw in Paris earlier in the year









						SANAA's overhaul of La Samaritaine department store opens in Paris
					

The iconic La Samaritaine department store has reopened in Paris, France, following an extensive renovation led by Pritzker Prize-winning studio SANAA that includes a new undulating glass facade.




					www.dezeen.com
				




(the restored older bits of it)

That restoration has been done very well - slightly earlier building, and it was always a department store, so not directly comparable. But similar in a few ways nonetheless. I actually was quite moved when I saw that Paris one. This doesn't happen all that often, although I look at a lot of buildings. Maybe it was just that I was sleep deprived. But anyway it is very beautiful inside. I didn't get the same feeling inside Battersea Power Station today ... even though it's a great building and long one of my favourites in London. So, whatever they have done, they haven't quite pulled it off such that it provoked me to a sense of awe or wonder (which maybe I was hoping it might). But - I'm going to reserve judgement until the rest of it is opened.

It's not a second-rate shopping centre. If I was going to go to a shopping centre, there's no doubt I'd choose BPS over Westfield (and it seems aimed at a Westfield-ish market to me).


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2022)

i'm a bit confused by the ceiling, is it finished? Is it like that because there are flats up there on the sides?
eta yes it'll be the flats & gardens lining both sides of the roof that are taking the light which feels like it wanted to stream down into the space below.

It looks elegant but also looks like a very carefully calculated compromise, which probably inevitable.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2022)

The long hall in my photo is the west Turbine Hall. Outlined in pink on the drawings below.

I think the ceiling is finished. You can sort of see in the section that there is stuff above the solid bits.

The chunk in the middle (numbered 3, Boiler House) is not open yet.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2022)

The East Turbine Hall looks a little different inside; no glazed roof.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2022)

Turbine halls in use -




On the left image you can see those giant fluted square pillasters that are now unfortunately interrupted by walkways for people drinking Starbucks coffees and carrying Superdry bags.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's not a second-rate shopping centre. If I was going to go to a shopping centre, there's no doubt I'd choose BPS over Westfield (and it seems aimed at a Westfield-ish market to me).


Westfield! I thought Battersea was going to be designer high stuff, Chanel, Stella McCartney, Louis Vuitton etc. 
Perhaps I won't be rushing there when I get home after all.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 17, 2022)

I enjoyed this thread - photos from someone who used to explore it at night while it was derelict!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 18, 2022)

I went around the outside of it early this summer. The general area around felt very too-big-for-human scale and extremely devoid of people actually living there, though the waterfront bit was quite nice. I imagine the opened mall will make it livelier - I'll probably go see it before the end of the year. It overall looks like, for a shopping mall adaptation, it could definitely be worse and at least they're tried to keep some of the feel and features of the original (something I suspect they wouldn't have done 20 years back). I can't see it being wildly successful though, especially under current economic conditions - the demographic it's aiming at won't be struggling to eat exactly, but I think a lot of it will still have to be cutting back on eating out and big spends.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2022)

Some photos I took in 2016 when it was all a (massive) building site



Only 5-6 years ago - the scale of what's been done in that time is quite something really.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 18, 2022)

I took these in back in 2006 (and have probably already posted them on this thread!) It shows how little of the internal structure was left. 

I can see some of the internal features have been retained from teuchter 's photos.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 18, 2022)

Many people who bought property in or around the power station bought off plan and were either overseas investors who will never live their or small groups of investors, investing in a single flat😡 for somewhere more affordable, cross the road to the Patmore.


----------



## A380 (Oct 21, 2022)

My grandad worked in the power station for almost 30 years. I wanted to hate it. But I didn’t. Could have been worse.






ETA, they have definitely gone for a soft opening. The boiler house isn't open (i think that will be the food court, the observation lift isn't running yet, they were testing it today and only two thirds of the shopping centre was open. Could have been better but could have been a whole lot worse....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> My grandad worked in the power station for almost 30 years.


I hope you at least marched into a few of the fancier shops and told some bemused 19 year old sales assistants this fact.


----------



## A380 (Oct 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I hope you at least marched into a few of the fancier shops and told some bemused 19 year old sales assistants this fact.


Next time I go I'm having a tee shirt made with it on the front.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2022)

The whole complex is begging for graffiti and vomit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 16, 2022)

Problem with these high end shopping malls is they very rarely have stores that I'd actually want to go in. Looking at the list of retailers I can see maybe one or two like sketchers or uniqlo or something, but nothing I couldn't find elsewhere, most of them seem to be luxury brands and not reason enough to go down there.

It's a lot like the Westfield malls but at least they seem to have some more useful places like Waitrose or M&S.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 16, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's a lot like the Westfield malls but at least they seem to have some more useful places like Waitrose or M&S.


There is an M&S but it's in a smaller complex between the tube station and the main building, but when I went for a look round a couple of weeks ago it wasn't yet open.

It's really disappointing that there isn't an underground walkway connecting the tube with the main building - you have to exit the tube and walk there above ground and there's no covered walkway. If there is a way then I didn't see it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 16, 2022)

Dr. Furface said:


> There is an M&S but it's in a smaller complex between the tube station and the main building, but when I went for a look round a couple of weeks ago it wasn't yet open.
> 
> It's really disappointing that there isn't an underground walkway connecting the tube with the main building - you have to exit the tube and walk there above ground and there's no covered walkway. If there is a way then I didn't see it.



Oh ok that's something - I searched on the site and couldn't see it but probably as its not yet open.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 22, 2022)

We went there the other day - surprisingly un-shit in many ways, but I agree that I can't see the 'names' there really bringing people. The Control Room B bar is actually really nice, and would recommend. They seem to have carefully staged openings to one side of the mall or another so from upstairs the yet-to-be opened ones are underneath the main gallery that you walk along.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

Has no one done lift 109 yet?  Tickets for the Battersea Power Station lift are now on sale - ianVisits


----------



## hash tag (Dec 11, 2022)

I wasn't exactly blown away by the inside of the power station last week but shops as a destination is not me. It did appear that most of the shops were now open.
I would liked to have seen some of the original switch gear in situ; Im sure there is and will seek it out.Moving on, did anyone visiting the power station bother to visit the floating pool? It's just across
the road.

I see  that Nine Elms has Nine Elms once again, even if tucked away in monstrous tower blocks with poor doors.
London's Pocket Parks: Embassy Gardens, SW11 - ianVisits


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2023)

Popped in and immediately popped out of power station yesterday, it was heaving.
Went back for a bite tonight, very average but expensive. £7 for this small tin of beer


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2023)

hash tag said:


> I wasn't exactly blown away by the inside of the power station last week but shops as a destination is not me. It did appear that most of the shops were now open.
> I would liked to have seen some of the original switch gear in situ; Im sure there is and will seek it out.Moving on, did anyone visiting the power station bother to visit the floating pool? It's just across
> the road.
> View attachment 355181
> ...



A lot of the electronics are displayed at the back of a trendy bar that gives off the air of not welcoming unpaying visitors.

I thought it was awful inside, but lovely on the outside.

There's a good bar a bit further don in the railway arches serving Battersea Brewery ales at not-too-bad prices.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2023)

Here's some pics

























						Battersea Power Station: beautiful on the outside, bland on the inside
					

We took a trip on the new Northern Line branch to take a look at the redeveloped Battersea Power Station and we have to say that it’s not  a journey we’ll be taking again in a hurry. Bu…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2023)

editor said:


> Here's some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first photo is lovely. I went down a few weeks back and agree its very bland inside. Though not sure what else would've been commercially viable these days other than a big mall or something, though I do wish there'd be something a bit more than just expensive shops and restaurants.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 4, 2023)

skyscraper101 said:


> The first photo is lovely.



I’d say that it’s a beautiful photo (and I have to say that ed really is a spectacularly good photographer) of something originally lovely that has been rendered ugly in its new context.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 4, 2023)

I think that was it in its "Christmas" guise. Most of the time the lighting is more restrained.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2023)

skyscraper101 said:


> The first photo is lovely. I went down a few weeks back and agree its very bland inside. Though not sure what else would've been commercially viable these days other than a big mall or something, though I do wish there'd be something a bit more than just crap shops and restaurants.


Corrected. Another art gallery in there would have been good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2023)

hash tag said:


> Corrected. Another art gallery in there would have been good.



Given the loss of both the Tracadero and Namco Funland in recent times I think some sort of indoor entertainment complex is overdue where you can go skating, play video games, air hockey, pool, etc etc.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2023)

skyscraper101 said:


> Given the loss of both the Tracadero and Namco Funland in recent times I think some sort of indoor entertainment complex is overdue where you can go skating, play video games, air hockey, pool, etc etc.


NO WAY.
We have this in Wandsworth and it's horrific. Wandsworth, Southside | Gravity Active Entertainment
I gather something similar is coming to Clapham Junction in next year or two.

Not In My Back Yard. thank you.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2023)

hash tag said:


> We have this in Wandsworth and it's horrific. Wandsworth, Southside | Gravity Active Entertainment
> I gather something similar is coming to Clapham Junction in next year or two.



 Sick.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2023)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sick.


Vomit inducing hell holes


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 4, 2023)

hash tag said:


> Has no one done lift 109 yet?  Tickets for the Battersea Power Station lift are now on sale - ianVisits



I did - they'd only opened that week, it was a sunny day, so we gave it a punt. They hadn't worked out how to make it a smooth visitor experience, a slightly pointless sons et lumieres experience in a small room, which might be alright if I was 15 and eaten shrooms, but I hadn't. Lift itself is good but you have 8 minutes at the top (hence the maddening stop start queuing experience). View is great. But you can't see the Power Station as you're part of the view.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 4, 2023)

editor said:


> Here's some pics



The lighting here downplays the foul act of vandalism that is the glass boxes they stuck on the roof so they could sell a bit more square footage to some filthy rich arsehole.


----------



## Winot (Jan 4, 2023)

hash tag said:


> NO WAY.
> We have this in Wandsworth and it's horrific. Wandsworth, Southside | Gravity Active Entertainment
> I gather something similar is coming to Clapham Junction in next year or two.
> 
> Not In My Back Yard. thank you.


Very popular with south London teens and far more diverse than the Battersea Power Station development.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2023)

Winot said:


> Very popular with south London teens and far more diverse than the Battersea Power Station development.


Exactly, how frightful. Certainly not something for the power station.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 5, 2023)

SpookyFrank said:


> The lighting here downplays the foul act of vandalism that is the glass boxes they stuck on the roof so they could sell a bit more square footage to some filthy rich arsehole.




This shows it better - two rows of porta-cabins on the roof. It totally changes the proportions of the building.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 5, 2023)

is that swirly thing in the middle of the roundabout actually attached to the first floor window like some sort insane fire escape? or just a trick of the photo angle


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 5, 2023)

that's a slide. £50 a go.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2023)

RoyReed said:


> View attachment 358379
> 
> This shows it better - two rows of porta-cabins on the roof. It totally changes the proportions of the building.



Someone got paid a lot of money to 'design' that.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

Cerv said:


> is that swirly thing in the middle of the roundabout actually attached to the first floor window like some sort insane fire escape? or just a trick of the photo angle


Its art innit


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2023)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone got paid a lot of money to 'design' that.


The decision to put additional accommodation there was made by the developers and the planning authority.

Someone then got paid to design this, and I think they didn't do a bad job.

But presumably you'd rather they'd actually just put some portakabins up there?


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 5, 2023)

teuchter said:


> The decision to put additional accommodation there was made by the developers and the planning authority.
> 
> Someone then got paid to design this, and I think they didn't do a bad job.
> 
> But presumably you'd rather they'd actually just put some portakabins up there?


I'd rather they'd put some affordable housing there. But I'd also have preferred it if they'd had some more respect for one of London's most iconic buildings.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

RoyReed said:


> I'd rather they'd put some affordable housing there. But I'd also have preferred it if they'd had some more respect for one of London's most iconic buildings.


Affordable housing in Wandsworth, are you kidding.
Developers in this area are building nice new blocks and then building affordable housing on the outskirts of the borough or even in other boroughs
to get the planning consent they desire and to comply with regs.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 5, 2023)

hash tag said:


> Affordable housing in Wandsworth, are you kidding.
> Developers in this area are building nice new blocks and then building affordable housing on the outskirts of the borough or even in other boroughs
> to get the planning consent they desire and to comply with regs.


There is some social/affordable housing on the south side of Battersea Park Road, between there and the railway line (so not really part of the same development at all). It's called New Mansion Square and is being run by the Peabody lot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2023)

teuchter said:


> The decision to put additional accommodation there was made by the developers and the planning authority.
> 
> Someone then got paid to design this, and I think they didn't do a bad job.
> 
> But presumably you'd rather they'd actually just put some portakabins up there?



I'd prefer people didn't vandalise beloved landmarks for profit. 

As if the fucking planning authority came up with this. It's London, the 'planning authority' is a rubber stamp on a bit of string.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm not sure Peabody are that social any more. As soon as a tenant moves on from the Shaftesbury, they flig the place off for hundreds of thousands. Also by the railway at the junction, they flogged off the entire estate for redevelopment and kicked all the tenants out. That redevelopment has stopped and started a few times .


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 5, 2023)

Battersea is full of affordable housing. A few big estates.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

pbsmooth said:


> Battersea is full of affordable housing. A few big estates.


Tell me about it, but how many affordable places are there in the new developments...very few.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

For a long time now, all the promotional stuff in Wandsworth has been biased towards young, white, fit and affluent people. If you are elderly, from an ethnic minority, have a disability Wandsworth doesn't feel very welcoming anymore.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2023)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'd prefer people didn't vandalise beloved landmarks for profit.
> 
> As if the fucking planning authority came up with this. It's London, the 'planning authority' is a rubber stamp on a bit of string.


Whatever the nature of the interaction between the planning authority and the commercial interests behind the development, it's here that the decision to add extra accommodation on top will have been made. 

Not by the people who did the work of designing the details of what it looks like, whose pay you apparently want to slash. And while undermining their pay and conditions, you denigrate their skill and experience too.

Absolutely typical urban75 - trampling all over the interests of workers in the rush to spew forth righteous and hackneyed rhetoric.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 5, 2023)

'Workers'


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

teuchter said:


> Whatever the nature of the interaction between the planning authority and the commercial interests behind the development, it's here that the decision to add extra accommodation on top will have been made.
> 
> Not by the people who did the work of designing the details of what it looks like, whose pay you apparently want to slash. And while undermining their pay and conditions, you denigrate their skill and experience too.
> 
> Absolutely typical urban75 - trampling all over the interests of workers in the rush to spew forth righteous and hackneyed rhetoric.


The overwhelming interest in the power station and the majority of developmental is profit.


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

paulhackett said:


> I did - they'd only opened that week, it was a sunny day, so we gave it a punt. They hadn't worked out how to make it a smooth visitor experience, a slightly pointless sons et lumieres experience in a small room, which might be alright if I was 15 and eaten shrooms, but I hadn't. Lift itself is good but you have 8 minutes at the top (hence the maddening stop start queuing experience). View is great. But you can't see the Power Station as you're part of the view.



How much was it? How long did you have to queue and wait for? Thanks.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2023)

£23 I think and no if little queues.


----------



## A380 (Jan 5, 2023)

hash tag said:


> £23 I think and no if little queues.



Great, might take my mum. Hopefully there will be lots of staff on the queue and in the lift so I can bore them by telling them how my grandad used to work there…


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2023)

Enjoy. If driving, the parking can be a nightmare, even for me and I have permits for everywhere! 5 minutes away, Bradmead where the building site is might provide a space.
This must be one of the few pubs in Battersea that I have not yet tried and been meaning to for years. The food is probably better than the power station The Duchess Belle | Belle Pubs & Restaurants


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2023)

It's a shame for Sasaferrato that this is not on the 170 route otherwise this could have been on the itinerary.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 6, 2023)

A nice way to get there (in summer at least) is by thames clipper boat.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2023)

teuchter said:


> A nice way to get there (in summer at least) is by thames clipper boat.


Even for an OAP it's not cheap though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

paulhackett said:


> I did - they'd only opened that week, it was a sunny day, so we gave it a punt. They hadn't worked out how to make it a smooth visitor experience, a slightly pointless sons et lumieres experience in a small room, which might be alright if I was 15 and eaten shrooms, but I hadn't. Lift itself is good but you have 8 minutes at the top (hence the maddening stop start queuing experience). View is great. But you can't see the Power Station as you're part of the view.



The bloke on the boat trip recommended going up the Shard, because it was the only place in London you couldn't see the damn thing.

I was in London for 12 weeks in 78, a month in 84, 18 months to 1990, and in those time intervals, you could see the change. I wonder what a 1939 Londoner would make of it now?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

hash tag said:


> £23 I think and no if little queues.


Do they do a wrinklies discount?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Do they do a wrinklies discount?


Just flash your Rorkes Drift Veterans Association badge


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Do they do a wrinklies discount?


Doubtful. Thinking about what teuchter said, you could of course get the boat from the power station to both the Tate and the Tate modern.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just flash your Rorkes Drift Veterans Association badge


Rearrange these words into a well known phrase or saying. Off fuck!.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Rearrange these words into a well known phrase or saying. Off fuck!.


I hereby pronounce you sound of mind and body, and inhabited by the spirit of full (if creaky) capacity, amen


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

hash tag said:


> Doubtful. Thinking about what teuchter said, you could of course get the boat from the power station to both the Tate and the Tate modern.



Are there 'bus' boats on the Thames?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are there 'bus' boats on the Thames?


Yep Thames River Cruises & London Boat Trips - Uber Boat by Thames Clippers


----------



## clicker (Jan 6, 2023)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are there 'bus' boats on the Thames?








						Route Map - Uber Boat by Thames Clippers
					

The River Bus stops at 24 different piers across the River Thames, find out which route takes you where you need to be




					www.thamesclippers.com
				



Really good way to get about if weather good. Sit outside at the back.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 6, 2023)

clicker said:


> Route Map - Uber Boat by Thames Clippers
> 
> 
> The River Bus stops at 24 different piers across the River Thames, find out which route takes you where you need to be
> ...



That's good. And at £18, good value.


----------



## Epona (Saturday at 1:31 AM)

Sasaferrato said:


> That's good. And at £18, good value.



Rather expensive compared to other travel in London, but if you have a Freedom Pass/60+ Oyster Card or other UK senior concession travel pass, then ticket prices are 50% of full fare which makes it a bit better value.
I'd definitely do it as a feature of a day out even at full price because it is lovely to travel on the river, but it's not the most cost effective way of getting from A to B.


----------



## pbsmooth (Saturday at 8:29 AM)

If you just want a view reminder the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie is free.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Saturday at 11:15 AM)

Epona said:


> Rather expensive compared to other travel in London, but if you have a Freedom Pass/60+ Oyster Card or other UK senior concession travel pass, then ticket prices are 50% of full fare which makes it a bit better value.
> I'd definitely do it as a feature of a day out even at full price because it is lovely to travel on the river, but it's not the most cost effective way of getting from A to B.


If you are comparing the cost to other means of transport, yes it is expensive. If you consider in terms of seeing London from the river, it's not.

I'm looking at the 'London from the river' perspective.


----------



## hash tag (Saturday at 11:18 AM)

Apart from the views, you can also get a drink on the boats 👍


----------



## Sasaferrato (Saturday at 1:54 PM)

pbsmooth said:


> If you just want a view reminder the Sky Garden at the Walkie Talkie is free.



Thank you, didn't know that. The views must be spectacular.


----------



## pbsmooth (Saturday at 5:37 PM)




----------



## hash tag (Saturday at 5:55 PM)

The views from the walkie talkie are certainly good and free but you can't beat the shard for the toilets 🙄


----------



## T & P (Saturday at 8:54 PM)

I haven’t visited it yet, but as someone who has commuted past it for decades, I have been long yelling at clouds and to anyone who’d listen that the way the building has been entombed on three sides by residential buildings blocking the view of everything but the chimneys is a cunting disgrace. And surely in breach of one or several legislations governing listing buildings and protected views that are rightly applied to other building projects in London.

I get the fact that multiple past development projects had collapsed, and that perhaps the only way for anyone to commit to any restoration work rested on the development of adjacent land. But if that really is the case, I’d much rather they’d let the building be, rather than make it invisible from most angles just so the inside is restored to become a glorified mini Westfield.


----------



## technical (Tuesday at 1:40 PM)

T & P said:


> I haven’t visited it yet, but as someone who has commuted past it for decades, I have been long yelling at clouds and to anyone who’d listen that the way the building has been entombed on three sides by residential buildings blocking the view of everything but the chimneys is a cunting disgrace. And surely in breach of one or several legislations governing listing buildings and protected views that are rightly applied to other building projects in London.
> 
> I get the fact that multiple past development projects had collapsed, and that perhaps the only way for anyone to commit to any restoration work rested on the development of adjacent land. But if that really is the case, I’d much rather they’d let the building be, rather than make it invisible from most angles just so the inside is restored to become a glorified mini Westfield.



I get your frustration, but as I understand it, there were many compromises to be made to effectively make the whole project happen. Its disappointing that views of the power station other than from the river side have pretty much gone - but then pressure for development around Battersea/Nine Elms is such that these would largely have gone even if a gap was left at the time the station itself was refurbished. Planning is often a matter of judgment rather than science, so while its not ideal from the point of view of the significance of the building it has provided a new use for it.  

Ironically - the building was in a very bad state partly due to the effects of previous refurbishment projects starting but then stalling.


----------



## hash tag (Tuesday at 4:07 PM)

Planning is often all about money, which is why there is very little "affordable" housing with these developments. In order to comply with planning etc. The affordable housing is often built miles away from the development.


----------

